# Sticky - Tips for renting cars and driving in Mexico & questions about renting/driving



## Karen G

Please add any good information you may have to this thread. Thanks to easyrider to suggesting a thread on this topic.


----------



## pammex

Biggest tip for driving in Mexico...make sure you have sufficient insurance that covers you in Mexico..this is to include liability and legal/ bail bond.  

The laws are different in Mexico and if blood is drawn in an accident, if you are well enough you are brought to jail to await pending adjuster agreements and settlement.  Do not move your car if in an accident.  Call insurance company immediately and wait for police and adjuster.  Only move car if told by police after they mark the street with paint where your tires were.  I suggest never driving unless you have a cell phone to call insurance company.  Do not agree to or sign anything until adjuster arrives.  

Wear your seat belt and do not drink and drive.  Know the laws are different, you can turn right on red if so marked, a blinking yellow light means the light will turn green almost momentarily.....it does not mean proceed with caution, you should stop.  Flashing green means light is going to turn red, quickly.  Many times you need a green arrow to turn left.  In many areas a left hand turn is prohibited, you need to go up and go into lateral to make a left.  A left blinker by a driver can mean they are turning left or that it is safe for you to pass...never ever attempt to pass before checking behind you as driving in Mexico is aggressive and you may have a driver already passing you.  Do not drive at night if possible....it is very dangerous, there are many loose animals, cars without lights, etc. etc.  Never, ever tell a policeman, "but I can do this in states", they really hate that.  If stopped be kind and courteous it could be the difference between a big fine or mordida ( bite) and a letting you go.  

The person on the main road always has the right of way.  Do not pull out in ongoing traffic to get out of a side street, obstructing the flow of traffic, wait until the opportunity to go is there and then go but never obstruct the flow.  

The person in a glorieta, (where many streets come into a round area) has the right of way, you must wait for opportunity to enter either via light or free access without obstruction to flow of traffic.  

On small side roads, at an intersection, the street with the green arrow, usually on a side wall of a house or such has the right of way...black means you are the secondary to pass.  

Drivers in Mexico are very aggressive and drive quite fast and also take many risks, such as passing on hills etc...keep a decent distance between you and other cars if possible.  Know that drivers in Mexico use their horns a lot.  If many lanes on a road and you are in wrong lane, many times if you roll down window and put your arm out, down by side of car and look at other driver in lane they frequently will let you go or enter the lane, this applies when someone does it to you as well.  

If a traffic jam is ahead, or an accident put on your blinkers....you willl see this done frequently so slow down, this is a good rule and prevents many accidents.  

Be sure to have in your car when driving all your legal documentation, originals ie: passport, import paper for car if yours, insurance papers, tourist visa or other, drivers license current of course.  ( do not leave all these important documents in car if you are leaving it).  

Many states in Mexico have no talking on cell phone laws so be aware of each state's laws.  Jalisco is one of these.  You will be ticketed and stopped for talking on cell phone in these states.  

Do not get out of car when stopped, stay in vehicle, remain calm, do not argue, show respect, goes a long way here.  

Personally, I drive here, but I know the laws mostly, I can speak some spanish, and I frequent myself with any routes I am taking.....I live here 99% of time so I kind of have to drive.  I must suggest unless you have to drive here, personally I would not, an accident in Mexico can be your worst nightmare, nothing like anything you have ever experienced.  

If you are renting all the above apply.  Before accepting the car, do a thorough check of any damage on car and have it written down, maybe even photograph it, so you are not responsible.  Be sure the insurance provides the above items I mentioned.  

There are many levels of police who can stop you and each has a set juristiction on what they can and cannot do or ask for, ( transito's -traffic police, city and state police, federales, etc. etc.  ) but your are not in the position to argue and you will not win...so again stay calm and comply.  If you feel you are being bullied or such, tell officer you are going to call your insurance company on your cell phone and do so.  

Yellow markings on curbs mean no parking, do not park there, many states take your plates if you are illegally parked and you must go to registry to retrieve them and pay the fine.  A big E with a slash thru it also means no parking.  Do not park close to a corner you are onky asking for a ticket or damage to your car.  

A sign with little hills on it, means topes ahead, a tope is a raised area of raod that forces people to go slow.  These can range from little bumps to big bumps that can take out the bottom of your car if preceeding quickly.  Many topes are not marked in advance, thus again, be alert and do not drive at night.  

Be aware in rainy season, torrential rains occur and flash flooding can be very quick in many areas.  Also be aware there are many areas where cross winds can make driving very dangerous.  

Once again, if you must drive here, use extreme caution, be alert and assertive, stay within the limits of speed no matter what other drivers are doing, but do not go too slow either as you can get ticketed for that as well.  Know you are taking one of the bigger risks in Mexico in driving here ahead of time.  Never drive at night once again, it is dark and dangerous.

I know sounds negative but driving in mexico is not like in the states, and if you are not fluent in spanish , do not know your rights etc. you are a target.  Think long and hard before deciding to drive in Mexico.  Should you decide to do so, well I wish you only the best of luck.


----------



## hvacrsteve

*ditto above plus*

Drive the speed limit!
Drive the speed limit!
Learn a little spanish and know the road signs!
They are much harder to read than in the US!
Try not to drive after dark in remote areas!
Don't be a strangler on the road, stay with other cars
to make yourself less of a target.
don't rent a car with a sticker of the rental company on the back bumper!
Buy the insurance!
You are not covered like you think you are!
Have fun!
Have more fun!
Study where you are going!
Again, stay close with other vehicles, if you are by yourself on the road, you will be an easy mark!

Enjoy Mexico and yes the police are crooked from top to bottom!
Including Mayors, judges etc.
Know before you go!


----------



## easyrider

If your a bad driver at home you wont be any better in Mexico. The only wrecks we have seen in Mexico are Taxi cabs.

There are some differences in the way people drive in Mexico. Some times when on a main road you will have to turn onto a right road that parrelells the main road a block or two befor you need to turn left. Some times you would just turn left in a left turn lane when two major roads intersect. You will get the hang of this after driving around. To learn the roads, get out early in the morning when there is little traffic and drive around to learn the roads. Should you see vechiles driving with the emergency flashers on that means there is an obstruction ahead, such as a cow.

Driving in some areas of Mexico may be a bit tougher than others. We drive all over the Baja Peninsula from Cabo to La Paz and its not too different from driving any where eles. There are a few places that require attention such as turning left off a major road and the giagantic speed bumps. There is a parking garage about a block away from the Cabo Wabo. Driving at night is easy once you know where your going. 

Driving around Puerto Vallarta is pretty easy as well. This is a medium sized city so you need to get up early to learn the roads. The one area of PV that is tricky is the turn around at the north end of town. Should you miss the frontage road when turning left by the airport while heading north to Nuevo Vallarta, to go back to Purto Vallarta you need to be in the left lane to do a return that is kind of like a u turn. This is just past the Home Depot. In old PV look for arrows painted on buildings or how cars are parked to detemine one way streets. There is a public parking garage on the south end of the Malacon. Avoid driving south of PV durring rush hour as the roads are small and congested.

The police like to leave the strob lights on their vechicles flashing, so dont pull over unless they hit the siren. 

Avis includes the mandatory liability insurance for the rental car. Many credit cards have protection covering the car with American Express having the best. The Amex plan does cost a little and can be found on their website. The Avis website also has info on the coverages available. Always take pictures of the car before you leave and have the condition report show damage to all areas of the car that have anything at all wrong with it. Tip the shuttle driver for help and posibly an upgrade.

Not speaking spanish hasnt been a problem for us. Many people in the tourist areas speak a little english. Pay for gas with pesos. Go see some new places.
Learn a few spanish pharses such as donde esta el banjo and yo quero uno Corona portfavor. Im no expert in spanish but these phases seem to work for me.

Adios
Bill


----------



## pammex

Drive the speed limit.....and be careful they can change from 40k to 80 in a flash and from 100 to 40 in a flash as well. so watch those signs...LOL.  Kilometers of course.

easy rider:  "Learn a few spanish pharses such as donde esta el banjo and yo quero uno Corona portfavor. Im no expert in spanish but these phases seem to work for me."  You are doing good....here a little more help...

?Donde esta el bano?  ( where is the bathroom?)
? Yo quiero una Corona por favor?  I want a Corona please? o ( or)
? yo quiero cerveza por favor? ( I want a beer please) pero no cervezas cuando manejando ( but no beers when driving)

Gracias?  ( thank you)

Ayudame por favor ( help me please)

Puerto Vallarta has now become quite congested so driving is a bit more of a challenge...but it is pretty much an easy place to drive in....but much traffic...

At present all gas stations throughout Mexico are called Pemmex....and yes pay in pesos, also be sure to check that the meter has been put back to zero before attendent starts pumping.....there are no self serve gas stations at present in Mexico.  There are usually bathrooms at all pemmex's although some are quite the fright.  It is a good idea to travel via car in Mexico with a roll of toilet paper in car, many times bathrooms may not have paper....hand sanitizer is good too, as is a gallon of water for the engine just in case......


----------



## randomm

*American Express*

AE covers you for rental loss and damage when you use the card for your car rental.  

Go here:  https://www212.americanexpress.com/...e_allccsg_shareddetails&type=intBenefitDetail

Also please add the upgrade for $24.95 at:

https://www152.americanexpress.com/fsea/travel/car_rental/product.do


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

randomm said:


> AE covers you for rental loss and damage when you use the card for your car rental.



as does VISA.  And outside your home country VISA coverage is primary.

Note, though, that neither the AE nor the VISA coverage is the mandatory third party liability.


----------



## geekette

The other reason to have that toilet paper is in case you get 'trapped' by a washed-out road.  Happened to us, and of course, I had to go!  Felt a little guilty for leaving the tp on the side of the road, but we didn't have any bags.  When we have the dog, I always have baggies, and it never occurred to me that I might have to bag my own tp.  We do always have hand sanitizer.  Still, I didn't want to touch anything until I could wash my hands properly.  We were stuck for several hours and had to do the highly Unrecommended driving at night.  It was fine.

Avis at the San Jose airport was excellent to work with.

Drinking and driving is a very major offense there:  DON'T DO IT!

Just seemed like we needed to be slightly more aggressive driving there vs in the states.


----------



## KevJan

How much should I expect to spend for the mandatory insurance on a rental car at SJD?  Is there someplace on the internet that I can purchase insurance in advance that would save some money?  Thanks!


----------



## pammex

KevJan said:


> How much should I expect to spend for the mandatory insurance on a rental car at SJD?  Is there someplace on the internet that I can purchase insurance in advance that would save some money?  Thanks!



Sorry wish I could help but I have permanent cars here, one US plated and one Mexican.  I can tell you that short term insurance is fairly expensive usually. 

I am pretty sure you can purchase insurance in advance online...try googling...Mexican auto insurance or such...I know many people drive across border and they insure online previously as well as many here use online insurance.  How reliable it is in Mexico I really have no clue.  

Hopefully another poster will post something more useful to you.


----------



## geekette

I believe it depends on the car you're renting (based on a conversation we had with another couple that paid more for a bigger/nicer car).

I think we paid $20 or so Per Day in insurance alone, could go up to $35 (I think).  They did talk us into doing a TS pres at Pueblo Bonito worth $400 so a one-week rental on the cheapest automatic came out to be under $200.  It was worth it for us to do the presentation and get that credit.


----------



## thoscook1

I have been advised that your US car insurance (none of it) is not valid in Mexico.  You must have Mexican 3rd party liability insurance or you will be escorted to a very undesirable location and possibly held until the liability issue is fully resolved.  Some credit cards cover physical damage to the rental car but none cover your 3rd party liability, towing, medical, legal, etc. 

I drive down 2 or 3 times a year and get a policy covering damage to my car, medical, towing, legal, 3rd party liability, etc.  You can buy these from places such as AAA, and locations just before you cross the border (usually several) or on line which I do.  I use a company in California (Farmers Insurance) and have an AIG policy called Mexipass all done over the internet. I am sure there are many more agencies you can get a policy for you trip duration on line as well. But do consider all the coverages mentioned above to avoid serious legal problems.  If you want to contact the insurance company I use this is the email        staff.emoreno@farmersagency.com

I almost always drive at night which is contrary to the opinions of most and have been drivng from Laredo to Mazatlan or Celaya for over 10 years. However, I am usually on the toll roads which are much less prone to have cows, etc on the road at night since they are fenced liked our interstate highways.  In Indiana we have more deer accidents than Mexico has with cows-those deer are fast and come out of nowhere and really mess up your vehicle.

If you are stopped for speeding, etc you can often ask to pay the fine on the spot to avoid having to go to court. You can ask how much and sometimes bargain a little/lot since this is still quite common in some areas.

Someone mentioned topes-these can be anything from small ones that are like going over a bump to ones which will certainly damage you care if you go over them faster that 3-4 mph.  The warnings never say big or little but I have learned to watch for those signs and assume they will be the bad ones since you don't want to be disabled and stuck for days waiting on parts.


----------



## pammex

thoscook1 said:


> I have been advised that your US car insurance (none of it) is not valid in Mexico.  You must have Mexican 3rd party liability insurance or you will be escorted to a very undesirable location and possibly held until the liability issue is fully resolved.  Some credit cards cover physical damage to the rental car but none cover your 3rd party liability, towing, medical, legal, etc.
> 
> I drive down 2 or 3 times a year and get a policy covering damage to my car, medical, towing, legal, 3rd party liability, etc.  You can buy these from places such as AAA, and locations just before you cross the border (usually several) or on line which I do.  I use a company in California (Farmers Insurance) and have an AIG policy called Mexipass all done over the internet. I am sure there are many more agencies you can get a policy for you trip duration on line as well. But do consider all the coverages mentioned above to avoid serious legal problems.  If you want to contact the insurance company I use this is the email        staff.emoreno@farmersagency.com
> 
> I almost always drive at night which is contrary to the opinions of most and have been drivng from Laredo to Mazatlan or Celaya for over 10 years. However, I am usually on the toll roads which are much less prone to have cows, etc on the road at night since they are fenced liked our interstate highways.  In Indiana we have more deer accidents than Mexico has with cows-those deer are fast and come out of nowhere and really mess up your vehicle.
> 
> If you are stopped for speeding, etc you can often ask to pay the fine on the spot to avoid having to go to court. You can ask how much and sometimes bargain a little/lot since this is still quite common in some areas.
> 
> Someone mentioned topes-these can be anything from small ones that are like going over a bump to ones which will certainly damage you care if you go over them faster that 3-4 mph.  The warnings never say big or little but I have learned to watch for those signs and assume they will be the bad ones since you don't want to be disabled and stuck for days waiting on parts.



I must reiterate the above :

I have been advised that your US car insurance (none of it) is not valid in Mexico.  You must have Mexican 3rd party liability insurance or you will be escorted to a very undesirable location and possibly held until the liability issue is fully resolved.  Some credit cards cover physical damage to the rental car but none cover your 3rd party liability, towing, medical, legal, etc. 

This of course, mostly applies if you are in an accident, but trust me, if you are in an accident without all of the above, and even with you will go to jail if any blood is drawn or if you are at fault and cannot pay on the spot.  The legal aspect of the insurance, is just so they can get you out of jail, as quickly as possible until liability issue is resolved.  Also keep in mind that this pertains to an accident with a car, person, horse, cow, donkey, and even maybe a chicken or rooster,dog, cat, wild horse,  you could be liable...a chicken well pretty cheap but a rooster of course it will be a cock fighter, very valuable , a cow also very valuable possibly a means of survival for some.  A father of a family, main bread winner, oh boy!!! 

I too drive at night, but only when traveling then we drive like starting at 3am, only where we know or cuotas.......but it is unadvisable.  Let alone animals there may be cars without lights, etc.  it is definately dangerous but when you live somewhere at some point you do drive at night.....in my area I drive at night a lot, but it is still dangerous.  

Yes, many times you can pay on the spot or bargain and such, it is considered a bribe on your end and mordida on the cops end, be careful as if you do this with a federale, it is illegal and they will arrest you for bribery!  

Topes are not always marked.......and some are extremely high and dangerous at high speeds so again caution....

As you can see......it is quite complicated and frankly make sure you are prepared......I have had an accident in Mexico , one and only in ten years, was rear ended, have all required insurance went without a glitch.  My dad had accident, fully insured, but was hit by a cop, not in cop car, and well got more complicated as his car was totalled, but without friends and a bilingual grandson he would have spent minimum of 15 hours in jail and if wanted to fight the whole issue a minimum of 15 days in jail......he served no jail time, nor was he hurt badly, but one month later we are still dealing with the astronomical paperwork and such. ( one and only accident in Mexico in 30 years, and only accident in 50 years of driving).   Have friends who just recently also had accident and yes they had insurance and yes spent time in jail waiting for adjuster, so do not fool around with the insurance aspect of driving in Mexico.....it can be a terrible nightmare or maybe you will never ever experience it, but what if....


----------



## Karen G

*Car rental companies, posted by carlrocky*

carlrocky


TUG Member

BBS Reg. Date: Dec 5, 07
Location: saint james, new york
Posts: 69

Resorts: The Ridge Lake Tahoe

Good car rental companies
these two companies seem to make most people happy and have a good reputation for service and are competitively priced.
1. Dominic at www.dominicloscabos.com
2. Eduardo at www.turimazrentacar.com
you do not need to rent them at the airport and they make drop off easy.
A good site to see where everything is in relationship to Cabo is
www.wikimapia.org zoom this map in and all the Hotels and restaurants are listed and it even has a distance tool in the tool bar


----------



## Colorado Belle

Thank you all for the wonderful help to driving in Mexico.

I've rented cars there for about 20 years and only recently learned that my CC didn't cover that 3rd party liability.

Last year I hit a car that stopped for the topas in a resort area (hotelbeachroad Nuevo Vallarta) . I hit him at about 2 mph but his car was a mess and he claimed that there was damage. The only damage was to MY car and it was a teeny dent in the hood.

Luckily I had Avis that covers the 3rd party liability and after I realized that the kid was hoping I'd pay him, I said lets have the insurancee company handle it. So I called and they came jolly quick and took care of him and I paid about $100 for the dent to my car. Of course this makes Avis sound great BUT the next time I went to PV, I rented from Avis and they gave me a car without brakes. I didn't find out until I turned onto the Libriemento by pass...I couldn't find a turn off and so I took the hills down to the tunnel and then south by using my emergency brake and staying in 2nd gear (that God I had a stick shift!) Now THAT was an experience that I don't recommend!!!!

I have a great deal from Hertz this trip...$8.95 a day, tho with the 3rd party liability it might be a 'regular' rate when I'm done. I appreciate knowing about the $24.95 Am Ex insurance because at $9 (if the liability insurance isn't too bad) I might keep the car all month.

I don't have much if anything to add about driving...I drive well at home but I've gone through two red lights in PV because it takes me a day to transit to the location of the lights down there. What saved me is I'm obviously a gringo lady and people tend to be forgiving..I just smile and shrug my shoulders and keep a moving!  Oh...another story...I was trying to figure out how to turn in Bucerias (I couldn't remember if it was a lateral or a left turn) and a policeman stopped traffic so I could make the turn!  I love Mexico and the people tho I'd be scared to death to have an accident OR get stopped for a little mordida, especially at night. This trip I'm in Nuevo Vallarta so night trips to PV are a little more common. When I stay South I always just take the bus.


----------



## WeLv2Ski

*Lessons in Cancun*

We were pulled over last week in Cancun City while driving back to the Royal Sands.  It was 10:30pm and we had just exited the parking lot for Captain Hook's Dinner Cruise.  We drove through a blinking GREEN light.  With a full car, we all discussed the funny light.  Things turned not so funny when we were pulled over.  The Officer used his lights and followed us over the bridge into the Hotel District.  We pulled over to the side of the road and the Officer used his speaker to tell us in Spanish that we were blocking traffic and needed to pull over to a different spot.  The Officer came over to the car and spoke barely a word of English.  I understand very little Spanish and my husband, even less.  The Officer took my husbands license and then asked him for money to get it back.  When he realized that we couldn't communicate with him, he radioed a buddy.  The other Officer pulled up in his car and proceeded to write down $50.00 on a piece of paper to exchange for my husbands license back.  Not knowing what to do, and having 3 children in the car, my husband finally said he only had $20.00 which they happily took and returned his license to us.  We were so angry to say the least.  With smoke coming out of our ears, we drove to the Tourist Police Station in the Hotel District to report what had happened.

Here is what we learned…as a tourist; you get a free ride-the first offense.  You DO NOT HAVE TO and NEVER SHOULD hand over your license to the Police.  You can tell any Officer that you will follow them to the nearest station, at which point we are told you are free to go.  Do not open your window more than enough to speak and to hear.  Do NOT get out of your car.  NEVER give them your license.  They look for tourist tags on the rent-a-car and hope to be able to extort money from you.  

I have to say, the Police in the Hotel District handled this very well. (They even showed the appropriate amount of concern) They actually radioed over to their other Department in the Hotel District, and their Chief insisted that EVERY Officer get into the van and drive to the station where we were for a line up.  Unfortunately, the Officers that did this were part of the Cancun City District.  

Hmmmm…another lesson learned.  It could have been much, much worse.  Hope this helps someone!


----------



## abbyz

Did that presentation too but after getting burned the last one, I am DONE with presentations!


----------



## pgrrider

*Bumper stickers..or..license plates...??*

Having been stopped a few times by the traffic "police"........   More tips...!!

Whether or not the rental car you are driving has either a window sticker or a bumper sticker...indicating that it is a RENTAL CAR...and therefore...considered....."fair game" for the traffic police...!!!!   The license plates ARE DIFFERENT...from those of the locals...  All locally owned vehicles have plates (front & rear) which read......"PRIVADO".....or ..PRIVATE...!!!  All rental vehicles have..."TOURISTA"  which translates in Spanish to "VICTIM"..!

Also.....don't you think that most Americans...do NOT look like a Mexican..???

Previous posters are correct in stating that you should NEVER surrender your driver's license to the traffic police....  Say in Spanish - "ESTA ES LA PROPIEDAD DE GOBIERNO.....!!!"  = "THIS IS GOVERNMENT PROPERTY...!!" :whoopie:   This will almost always work......!!!

Another "ploy" is to memorize this phrase -  "NO HABLO ESPANOL -NADA..!"
= "I DON'T SPEAK SPANISH - NOTHING..!"  Test his English SKILLS...!!!!!

Hahahahahahahahahaha....!!!!  Worked 2X for me.....!!


----------



## george12

*Do not pay bribe money to officers*

After entering link, click the bottom of this link about the Tourist Traffic Card info.
According to this info, you are allowed two moving violations free of charge. and if you are involved in a 3rd moving viloation, don't pay the officer. You pay the fine upon returning rental vehicle.

http://www.continental-rentacar.com/

Also, never give your driver's license to a Mexican officer. Give them a copy, otherwise you will have to pay to get the original back.


----------



## John Cummings

I would follow PAMMEX's advice and not drive in Mexico unless absolutely necessary. My wife is Mexican, we lived in Mexico, I am fluent in Spanish, and worked in Mexico. We do not drive in Mexico period when vacationing there which we do quite frequently. It is not worth the potential problems which can be very serious. There are many types of cheap transportation in Mexico so it is not necessary to have your own car. Let somebody else drive and you can relax and not worry about it.

I have driven all over Mexico in the past but we would never consider it now.


----------



## ultrabd

*continental*

has anyone used this rental car agency? if so are they anygood ?


----------



## rbarre

*Insurance*

I don't get it. Tourists must be insured to the hilt but the majority of the cars on the road or not insured in anyway. Why?


----------



## John Cummings

rbarre said:


> I don't get it. Tourists must be insured to the hilt but the majority of the cars on the road or not insured in anyway. Why?



It is quite simple. Mexicans are willing to take the risks of not being insured.


----------



## timesharejunkie4

We were in Playa del Carmen 3 weeks ago and got stopped by the policia 3X!I believe each time was a legitimate stop but we never paid a penny. The first time we were driving from PDC to Grand Mayan and my friend driviing sped up when he saw the light blinking green. I told him it was going to change to red quickly so he jammed on the brakes and came to a stop in the intersection just as a police car was entering the intersection. Needless to say, we were pulled over and he said he was going to take the driver's license and he could go to the police station tomorrow, pay the fine and get his license back. He calmly told him that he was not going to drive without a license and that we would follow him to the police station and pay the fine now. He then asked if we wanted to pay him now; we explained that we wouldn't pay him but would go to the police station and pay the fine. He then let us go.
The next evening we were making the same trip, going down the road and get pulled over. When we asked what we were doing wrong, he said we were going 90 in an 80KM zone. We were but everyone was going faster. I told my friend before that that it doesn't matter how fast everyone else is going, he needed to do the speed limit as we are the targets. We agian told the officer that we would follow him to the police station and pay the fine but he just wrote the driver's name and license number in a book and had him sign it because you could have one offense.
OK, now we're not speeding, not running lights, playing by the rules and the next two days we are not stopped. The next time we are going from Puerto Morelos back to the Grand Mayan, obeying the law, and are pulled over . The officer says we have a tail light out. Driver gets out of the car to verify this. We say we will call the rental company immediately and have them come and fix it. Offficer hems and haws, keeps telling us about the fines, so we get our phone and start to call the rental co. He lets us go. We called the rental co immediately and they brought a different car to the resort for us.
Next trip to PDC will be at Royal Haciendas which is much closer to PDC and the resort offers several free shuttles throughout the day so we will not have the need to rent a car. If we decide to do a day trip, we'll rent one for that day only.
That being said, we have rented cars numerous times in Cabo and Puerto Vallarta, were never stopped before and will continue to rent cars at these locales. I've heard and read that the cops on the east coast of Mexico are  much more aggressive and I now believe and agree with it. The advice I have read came in very handy - stay calm, never give up your license, agree to go to the police station immediately and pay any fine there not to the officer that stops you, and obey the laws!


----------



## John Cummings

There are aggressive corrupt police throughout Mexico. In fact Cancun and the Riviera Maya is one of the best regions of Mexico with the least corruption.


----------



## easyrider

As of April 2010 AVIS continues to be the best rate for a rental car with a costco code and coupon. These are found on the costco website. AVIS still has the mandatory liability insurance included in the rate and the car can still be covered with visa cards that have rental car coverage. 

If you buy AVIS LWD insurance you are still liable for $1500.00 - $3000.00 deductable depending on the car you rent. There is 0 deductable with your visa card that includes coverage. 

The spouse as additional insured is not included anymore. Additional driver has to be added at the counter when you get there. $60.00 is the cost for any time period over 5 days.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

pammex said:


> I must reiterate the above :
> 
> I have been advised that your US car insurance (none of it) is not valid in Mexico.  You must have Mexican 3rd party liability insurance or you will be escorted to a very undesirable location and possibly held until the liability issue is fully resolved.  Some credit cards cover physical damage to the rental car but none cover your 3rd party liability, towing, medical, legal, etc.
> 
> ....



I have rental insurance through AMEX.  It's the premium protection, (the one that you pay for) and it's primary.  I only pay when I rent, and it's a flat rate of $19.95 per rental period.  


Here's what AMEX premium rental protection covers

*Premium Car Rental Protection (PCRP) is insurance coverage offered to American Express® Cardmembers to help protect them and Passengers when the Cardmember uses an enrolled Card to pay for a Car Rental from a Rental Company. Coverage includes 1) reimbursement for damage to or theft of the Rental Auto and personal property, and 2) medical expenses and death and dismemberment benefits resulting from a Covered Accident. Coverage is worldwide except for vehicles rented in Australia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, and New Zealand.

Enrollment is available to Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers residing in the 50 United States of America or the District of Columbia. Corporate Cardmembers are not eligible.

What the Plan Covers
The $100,000 coverage level with a premium of $24.95 covers:
Up to $100,000 of primary damage and theft coverage for the rental car.
• Up to $100,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage.
• Up to $15,000 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses.
• Up to $5,000 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $10,000 for all. For Florida Residents, up to $15,000 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $25,000.

The $75,000 coverage level with a premium of $19.95 covers:
• Up to $75,000 of primary damage and theft coverage for the rental car.
• Up to $75,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage.
• Up to $7,500 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses.
• Up to $2,500 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $5,000 for a*ll.

Are you saying that we _still_ need Mexican 3rd party liability insurance?


----------



## easyrider

The Amex card doesn't provide any third party liability and only covers the insured and the occupants of the vehicle while using the insured vehicle.

Third party liability liability is purchased by you, "the first party" . This is bought from the insurance company, "the second party. This policy is used to protect you from claims from another person known as the "third party".

The entire liability package includes :

1. civil liability, which protects you from injuries and damage to a third party

2. Bond and legal assistance in case you need to deal with the Authorities in a covered accident.

3. Travel assistance such as towing.

4. Medical expense for occupants.

Your credit card covers damage to the car with 0 deductible if you waive the rental car companies LWD or CDW. The credit card coverage is used for comprehensive and collision damage to the car.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

John Cummings said:


> I would follow PAMMEX's advice and not drive in Mexico unless absolutely necessary. My wife is Mexican, we lived in Mexico, I am fluent in Spanish, and worked in Mexico. We do not drive in Mexico period when vacationing there which we do quite frequently. It is not worth the potential problems which can be very serious. There are many types of cheap transportation in Mexico so it is not necessary to have your own car. Let somebody else drive and you can relax and not worry about it.
> 
> I have driven all over Mexico in the past but we would never consider it now.



This is the route that I'm taking



easyrider said:


> The Amex card doesn't provide any third party liability and only covers the insured and the occupants of the vehicle while using the insured vehicle.
> 
> Third party liability liability is purchased by you, "the first party" . This is bought from the insurance company, "the second party. This policy is used to protect you from claims from another person known as the "third party".
> 
> The entire liability package includes :
> 
> 1. civil liability, which protects you from injuries and damage to a third party
> 
> 2. Bond and legal assistance in case you need to deal with the Authorities in a covered accident.
> 
> 3. Travel assistance such as towing.
> 
> 4. Medical expense for occupants.
> 
> Your credit card covers damage to the car with 0 deductible if you waive the rental car companies LWD or CDW. The credit card coverage is used for comprehensive and collision damage to the car.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ilene13

randomm said:


> AE covers you for rental loss and damage when you use the card for your car rental.
> 
> Go here:  https://www212.americanexpress.com/...e_allccsg_shareddetails&type=intBenefitDetail
> 
> Also please add the upgrade for $24.95 at:
> 
> https://www152.americanexpress.com/fsea/travel/car_rental/product.do




You need to add 3rd person liability when you rent the car!


----------



## easyrider

Avis includes third party liabiliy in the rate last time I checked.


----------



## easyrider

Avis is not including the 3rd party liability insurance in Mexico anymore. The LWD decline option is to be discussed with the Avis store. Avis has had a very large increase of auto theft in recent years and is not accepting credit card insurance for the LWD at all of their locations. You would have to call the location to find out what their poicy is.

It could be that a person could get stuck with $12 for the 3rd party liability and $23.00 LDW per day plus the daily rental rate at Avis. Avis will put up to a $2000.00 hold on your card is you use your card for the LWD. It is also advised that you bring in documentation that your card does include auto coverage.

http://alloverbaja.com/ 
These local guys include all of the insrance in their rate. 

http://dominicloscabos.com/

https://www.alamo.com/index.do?actio...0_off_weekends


Alamo will charge aprox $12 per day for 3rd party liability and does allow you to use your credit card for the LWD. Alamo will hold $1000.00 on your card if your card is used for insurance and also says that they would advise to bring in some documentation that your card includes auto coverage.


----------



## John Cummings

Skinsfan1311 said:


> I have rental insurance through AMEX.  It's the premium protection, (the one that you pay for) and it's primary.  I only pay when I rent, and it's a flat rate of $19.95 per rental period.
> 
> 
> Here's what AMEX premium rental protection covers
> 
> *Premium Car Rental Protection (PCRP) is insurance coverage offered to American Express® Cardmembers to help protect them and Passengers when the Cardmember uses an enrolled Card to pay for a Car Rental from a Rental Company. Coverage includes 1) reimbursement for damage to or theft of the Rental Auto and personal property, and 2) medical expenses and death and dismemberment benefits resulting from a Covered Accident. Coverage is worldwide except for vehicles rented in Australia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, and New Zealand.
> 
> Enrollment is available to Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers residing in the 50 United States of America or the District of Columbia. Corporate Cardmembers are not eligible.
> 
> What the Plan Covers
> The $100,000 coverage level with a premium of $24.95 covers:
> Up to $100,000 of primary damage and theft coverage for the rental car.
> • Up to $100,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage.
> • Up to $15,000 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses.
> • Up to $5,000 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $10,000 for all. For Florida Residents, up to $15,000 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $25,000.
> 
> The $75,000 coverage level with a premium of $19.95 covers:
> • Up to $75,000 of primary damage and theft coverage for the rental car.
> • Up to $75,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage.
> • Up to $7,500 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses.
> • Up to $2,500 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $5,000 for a*ll.
> 
> Are you saying that we _still_ need Mexican 3rd party liability insurance?



The answer is YES. Under Mexican law, you must have liability insurance from a Mexican company. Your Amex insurance is not valid in Mexico. It doesn't matter what your insurance pays if it is not from a Mexican Insurance company.


----------



## b2bailey

*Mexico Travel Planning [moved]*

I'm posting this here in case there are people who have history with Mexico but aren't looking at that particular Board now.

I need to go to Acapulco on business. I would like to include another resort area, perhaps Puerto Vallarta. Is it unreasonable to consider driving there?

I tried to find a flight from ACA to Puerto Vallarta but i was hundreds of dollars.

Any suggestions?

Thank you, B.


----------



## easyrider

*Do Not Rent a Car From "All Over Baja" in Cabo or San Jose. Their rental fleet has not been maintained and most of their cars are unreliable. Geraldo and David should be selling TS's.

Alamo is good.*


----------



## Hikinjack

*Warning-Mazatlan Traffic Police Feb 2011*

We have been staying at Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay for the past two weeks, our fourth straight year to stay at PBEB.  We rented an Avis car as we usually do.  Last night I was pulled over by the "traffic police" for the second time in three days.  It was a different police officer each night but they both said I was "speeding."  Both nights I was in the slow lane driving WELL under the speed limit of 60 km/hr.  We visit Mexico several times each year at different locations and we usually rent a car on each visit; this is the first time(s) I have ever been pulled over in Mexico.  I have read the TUG blog on driving rental cars in Mexico and it was helpful, BUT the first night I was pulled over three days ago, I was so surprised that I complied with the officer's request for my driver's license and car registration.  Unfortunately I do not speak spanish so the conversation was limited but he did make it clear that the fine was 800 pesos and to get my driver's license back I would have to pay the fine.  I asked him to let us follow him to the police station to resolve the "ticket" but he said it was closed until Monday (this was a Friday night.)  I told him that I didn't have that much money with me but I did show him that I had forty-two american dollars in my wallet.  He said, "that was OK for right now" and he took the money, returned my license and sent me on my way.  Last night I was keenly aware of driving under the speed limit but I was pulled over again.  This time I did not give my license to the officer despite his persistence to take my license to write the ticket.  Again I asked to go to the police station to deal with the "ticket," but he couldn't understand what I was asking him to do.  I kept telling him "No hablo espanol," finally he gave up and told us to go.  We reported these police stops to the PBEB manager when we returned to the hotel after the second stop.  He said that he had another hotel guest report a similar experience earlier in the day but was able to get the police officer to follow the guest to the hotel so that "they could obtain the money to pay the fine."  The guest went straight to the hotel manager who then intervened with the surprised police officer and got the matter resolved without a fine.  These traffic stops are occurring along Sabalo Cerritos in the area of the El Cid marina, so beware.
    All this is to say that there are definite problems with the "traffic police" in Mazatlan right now.  These are the first problems I have had in over ten years of driving in Mexico.  The TUG blog on driving rental cars in Mexico is very good and is "required" reading if you are casual visitors that like to drive down here.  Again I would like to emphasis the following points from the Blog.
1)  Drive the speed limit
2)  Do not give the police officer your driver's license, you will pay to get it back.  It is NOT required that you give them your license, this was confirmed by the hotel manager when we spoke with him.  I am going to make a copy of my driver's license to carry if the officer wants it, but he will never get the original.
3)  The hotel manager also told us to call the front desk of the hotel if we got pulled over again and they would send someone down to assist us.  He also advised us to tell the officer to go ahead and give us the ticket and then bring it back to the hotel and they would assist us in dealing with the problem.  But never give the officers money.
4)  By repeating the phrase, No hablo espanol (I don't speak spanish), the officer finally gave up and sent us on our way.  We didn't get a "ticket."

Hope this helps if you get snagged in that unfortunate situation!


----------



## siesta

now you've learned the hard way, and will be prepared for that in the future. Everyone renting a car in Mexico should read the do's and dont's first, it can save you some money and worry.


----------



## Hikinjack

*Follow up Mazatlan Police Feb 2011*

We from are still in Mazatlan and received some follow up information from both the Avis car rental agency and from the Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay hotel manager regarding the Mazatlan traffic police harassment.  The general manager of the hotel and the managers of Avis and Dollar car rentals went to the city mayor regarding the MULTIPLE recent reports of police harassment of rental car drivers.  They were able to identify to offending officers (two) and they were fired from the police force.  Apparently this was in response not only to the rental car debacle, but also to the recent cancellation of  Mazatlan as a ports of call by several cruise lines due to recent violent incidents involving tourists and ship's crew.  Reportly a large number (100) of new english speaking officers were hired in attempt to increase security of tourist in Mazatlan.  Although you have to take the information with a grain of salt, hopefully this is true and the traffic police harassment will end.  Last night driving back to the hotel from dinner we saw no traffic police on the road which is unlike the previous evenings.  We are very impressed with the intervention of both the hotel management and the rental car agencies in solving this aggravating problem.


----------



## Karen G

Thanks for that follow-up.


----------



## Hercules325

*Mexico Newbie - Easy touring without a rental car?*

We are frequent visitors to Hawaii and have never been to Mexico.  Which of the following would be better to visit if we didn't rent a car?

- Cancun
- Cabo
- Puerto Vallarta

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karen G

The Los Cabos area consists of two towns--San Jose del Cabo where the airport is located and Cabo San Lucas, which is about 25 miles away--and the highway between the two towns known as the "corridor." 

If you were to stay at one of the resorts within walking distance of the downtown/marina area of Cabo San Lucas, you could manage without a car. If you stayed on the corridor it would be better to have a car because taxis are expensive and the public bus service is not that great.

I've been to Cancun just once, staying at the Royal Caribbean, and we didn't need a car.

In PV, I think it would depend on where you stay, though I haven't spent a lot of time there. Hopefully others will post about PV.


----------



## taffy19

Hercules325 said:


> We are frequent visitors to Hawaii and have never been to Mexico. Which of the following would be better to visit if we didn't rent a car?
> 
> - Cancun
> - Cabo
> - Puerto Vallarta
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We have only been to Puerto and Nuevo Vallarta. The busses go to a lot of places and there is someone who speaks English and can tell you what bus to take or for a transfer too. The bus fares are very reasonable too. Many tourists ride the busses here.

There are many taxis too and reasonable for not too far away and not too expensive to and from the airport either to most resorts but some offer taxi rides free like to the Mayan Palace or the Velas Resorts and maybe others too.


----------



## Passepartout

You can't equate Mexico with Hawaii. Special Mexican insurance is required for one thing. You may have noticed a language difference. The roads are generally not as well maintained. Gringos- that is- YOU are looked upon as a mark. That said, We get along fine without a car in Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan,  Cancun, and Guadalajara. A car makes sightseeing to smaller places further afield easier, but for a first visit, you'll get along fine and feel like you got a complete experience without one.

If you get tempted to drive, be sure to read and understand the risks in a sticky at the top of the Mexico forum. We do and have driven in Mexico for years, but some extra cautions are necessary.

Jim Ricks


----------



## sally13

*Do not listen ...*

to people who have NOT walked the walk!!

my advice??drive MEXICO!!

LIVE a bit wild...

We have rented a car in Cancun (EVERY) trip..

You will be at the mercy,of the third world ,if you adventure,without command of you own vehicle...you will miss a great deal of personel flexibility, if you like to come and go as you please...

Cancun has the BEST highway system in all of Mexico!!

A few tricks,to remember...1)  slow down when you see the TOPAS sign!!.(.mexican ,speed bump!).... huge!...2)drive agressively,like you would in a big city..And 3)

also..carry,a $20....A $50....and a $100. dollar bill in your purse for bribes..

Its not a big deal in mexico, and in the UNLIKELY event ,you DO get pulled over..show the money ...(in increments)..say nothing...but NEVER give them your license!!!...(unless you do get into an accident...unlikely)...you have to remember..be nice ..but firm... it is always a negotiation!

also..get the max liabilty insurance..just in case..

Cars are cheap to rent in mexico...but U. S. insurance will not transfer..



P.Vallarta ???rent a taxi..too small of an area..

Riviera maya..Cancun  area 

is a huge playground ,with LOTS to see and DO!!...do not limit yourself!!


----------



## timesharejunkie4

Hercules325 said:


> We are frequent visitors to Hawaii and have never been to Mexico.  Which of the following would be better to visit if we didn't rent a car?
> 
> - Cancun
> - Cabo
> - Puerto Vallarta
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Puerto Vallarta is definitely easier than Cabo without a car. The bus system in PV is easy, convenient and cheap. You can easily get from Punta de Mita (north) to Mismaloya (south) which is most of the Banderas Bay, one of the largest bays in the world. If I weren't going to have a car and wanted to spend a lot of time in PV, I would prefer to stay in PV as opposed to Nueva Vallarta for the convenience.
I can't compare the bus system of Cancun with that of PV but can say that I find it much easier to bus it in PV compared to the Riviera Maya area.
We now always rent a car in PV and Cabo and have never had problems but can't say the same for Riviera Maya. We were stopped 3 times in one week while in RM and it wasn't worth it.


----------



## ilene13

*car in Cancun*

We have been going to Cancun and the Mayan Riviera 3 weeks a year for more than 20 years.  We ALWAYS rent a car.  As a previous poster stated the roads in that area are great.  There are new highways that connect Cancun to Tulum, Xcaret, Chitzen Itza, etc.  Carry small bills and make sure you follow the traffic laws--speed limits etc.  You probably will not be stopped.  If you have an American Express card and use it to rent the car it will cover all insurance except 3rd person liability--pay for that separately.  If you do not rent a car --there is a decent public bus system and an abundance of cabs.  From the Royal Resorts you can walk to many restaurants.

We went to Cabo about 4 years ago and we stayed at the Westin which is located on the corridor between Cabo San Lucas and Cabo San Jose. We did not rent a car--big mistake.  Every cab ride cost us about $50 US.


----------



## siesta

Hercules325 said:


> Which of the following would be better to visit if we didn't rent a car?
> 
> - Cancun
> - Cabo
> - Puerto Vallarta
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 If you stay in Cancun (as opposed to playa/riviera maya area), there is a lot of action within walking and cheap taxi distance.  In Cabo, if you stay near medano beach there is also a lot of action within walking or taxi distance by the marina area. For those two areas, a car is not necessary, but is definitely nice to have as they are great places to explore.


----------



## BoaterMike

Hercules325 said:


> We are frequent visitors to Hawaii and have never been to Mexico.  Which of the following would be better to visit if we didn't rent a car?



What kind of activities do you like?  Are you planning to hang out at the beach most of the time with an occasional day trip?  Or are  you in to sightseeing, different beaches every day, different shops every day, etc?  

Based on experience in Cancun and Playa del Carmen, I have no reservation or concern renting a car as other posters have stated.  However we find that we do not need a car based on our activities.   Public transportation cabs and transfer companies are readily available when needed.   But we only schedule 1-2 day trips per week.  Many resorts will have on-site rentals if you need a car just for one day. 

Part of the answer is to determine what your plans might be for off site activities during your visit. 

Mike


----------



## Phydeaux

sally13 said:


> to people who have NOT walked the walk!!
> 
> my advice??drive MEXICO!!
> 
> LIVE a bit wild...
> 
> We have rented a car in Cancun (EVERY) trip..
> 
> You will be at the mercy,of the third world ,if you adventure,without command of you own vehicle...you will miss a great deal of personel flexibility, if you like to come and go as you please...
> 
> Cancun has the BEST highway system in all of Mexico!!
> 
> A few tricks,to remember...1)  slow down when you see the TOPAS sign!!.(.mexican ,speed bump!).... huge!...2)*drive agressively,like you would in a big city.*.And 3)
> 
> *also..carry,a $20....A $50....and a $100. dollar bill in your purse for bribes..*
> 
> Its not a big deal in mexico, and in the UNLIKELY event ,you DO get pulled over..*show the money ...(in increments)*..say nothing...but NEVER give them your license!!!...(unless you do get into an accident...unlikely)...you have to remember..be nice ..but firm... it is always a negotiation!
> 
> also..get the max liabilty insurance..just in case..
> 
> Cars are cheap to rent in mexico...but U. S. insurance will not transfer..
> 
> 
> 
> P.Vallarta ???rent a taxi..too small of an area..
> 
> Riviera maya..Cancun  area
> 
> is a huge playground ,with LOTS to see and DO!!...do not limit yourself!!



=========================

For someone that claims to have walked the walk, with all due respect this is very poor advice. 

Try this instead:

#1 Research la mordida, know what it is, and how not to become a victim. There are entire web sites devoted to this one topic alone. 
#2 Buckle your seat belt
#3 Obey ALL traffic laws. One more time: OBEY ALL TRAFFIC LAWS.
#4 Do not keep up with traffic, since 99.8% are speeding. **Here's where most people fail**
#5 Do not think you can blend in with local traffic, your rental car is a marked target and is easily spotted by policia **again, where people fail**
#6 Move all of you money to a money belt. Keep none in your wallet. This goes for your passengers also.
#7 Have a spotter with good eyesight in the front passenger seat helping you spot the ever changing speed limit signs. Obey all of them.
#8 Stay in the right lane at all times. You will be passed on your left like you're standing still. Pay no attention to them - they're locals. They're also gringos that haven't a clue, and you may see a few later up the road pulled over by the policia.
#9 If you followed # 1-8 above, you will not be pulled over, since gringos trying to blend in with traffic and thus speeding are so prevalent, they are easy pickins for the policia. Police DO NOT pull over someone that obeying all traffic laws.
#10 In the unlikely event that you are pulled over because you didn't follow these steps, or missed a speed limit change, *DO NOT PAY A BRIBE TO THE OFFICER.* Doing so is illegal, and you are then just as guilty paying a bribe as the officer is asking for one. You are also perpetuating the problem. Stand your ground, politely, and ask for the ticket. Or, ask the officer to take you to the police station to pay it. A that point, the office will undoubtedly let you go, and go for an easier target. 
#11 Do not give the officer your license until you have written down his name and badge number. You can communicate these points easily enough even if you don't speak Spanish. 
#12 When filling up, get out of the vehicle, check to see the pump has been zeroed out, then tell the attendant how much fuel you want. Watch the pump for the correct amount. Pay attention.
13. Find Articulo 152, print a copy and present it to the officer in the unlikely event you are pulled over. 


These tips are from driving the area for over 17 years, and collected from my own research and experience. I have never been pulled over a single time, and firmly believe that those that claim they were pulled over "for no reason" are simply mistaken, missed the speed limit change, or unwilling to admit they made a mistake. Good luck, and do a little homework. It's nice to have the freedom of your own wheels.

Oh, and to answer the OP's question: Cancun certainly wouldn't require a car since the bus system is inexpensive, will get you to most anywhere and is frequent. Taxis are also everywhere. PV is spread out. Cabo, cn't comment - never been there.


----------



## mikenk

We travel a lot to Mexico; we never rent a car for a lot of reasons:
- We are on vacation, I want to think about what restaurants or places we want to go to - not how to get there or where to park.
- I never want to touch my bags after we clear customs until we are unpacking.
- I like to have taxi's pick me up at the lobby - not walk to my car.
- I find the taxi drivers fun to talk with and informative. 

As for flexibility, we go where we want when we want, so it seems more flexible for us. The costs of taxis there just aren't that high to warrant any restrictions on our flexibility or to risk a problem.

Mike


----------



## california-bighorn

sally13 said:


> to people who have NOT walked the walk!!
> 
> my advice??drive MEXICO!!
> 
> LIVE a bit wild...
> 
> We have rented a car in Cancun (EVERY) trip..
> 
> You will be at the mercy,of the third world ,if you adventure,without command of you own vehicle...you will miss a great deal of personel flexibility, if you like to come and go as you please...
> 
> Cancun has the BEST highway system in all of Mexico!!
> 
> A few tricks,to remember...1)  slow down when you see the TOPAS sign!!.(.mexican ,speed bump!).... huge!...2)drive agressively,like you would in a big city..And 3)
> 
> also..carry,a $20....A $50....and a $100. dollar bill in your purse for bribes..
> 
> Its not a big deal in mexico, and in the UNLIKELY event ,you DO get pulled over..show the money ...(in increments)..say nothing...but NEVER give them your license!!!...(unless you do get into an accident...unlikely)...you have to remember..be nice ..but firm... it is always a negotiation!
> 
> also..get the max liabilty insurance..just in case..
> 
> Cars are cheap to rent in mexico...but U. S. insurance will not transfer..
> 
> 
> 
> P.Vallarta ???rent a taxi..too small of an area..
> 
> Riviera maya..Cancun  area
> 
> is a huge playground ,with LOTS to see and DO!!...do not limit yourself!!



I disagree with most of what I think she is trying to say.  We have never needed a car in Puerto Vallarta, Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan nor Mayan Riveria although it would have been nice a day or two to have a car the couple of times we stayed in Nuevo Vallarta and the one time we stayed in the corridor between Cabo San Lucas and San Jose Del Cabo.
Finding parking, especially near where you want to be, can be difficult in most of these areas.  It is so nice to just get out of taxi in front of where you want to go and not have to worry about parking.  I think this gives us far more freedom.  Like most above have mentioned, public transportation (bus) and taxis are cheap and reliable.
We have always paid much less and saved time by utilizing taxis and the bus then we would have paid for a car rental.  The insurance in Mexico is very expensive, but, necessary.


----------



## taffy19

*This post should be a sticky!*

This is a great post and so much good information too.  


Phydeaux said:


> =========================
> 
> For someone that claims to have walked the walk, with all due respect this is very poor advice.
> 
> Try this instead:
> 
> #1 Research la mordida, know what it is, and how not to become a victim. There are entire web sites devoted to this one topic alone.
> #2 Buckle your seat belt
> #3 Obey ALL traffic laws. One more time: OBEY ALL TRAFFIC LAWS.
> #4 Do not keep up with traffic, since 99.8% are speeding. **Here's where most people fail**
> #5 Do not think you can blend in with local traffic, your rental car is a marked target and is easily spotted by policia **again, where people fail**
> #6 Move all of you money to a money belt. Keep none in your wallet. This goes for your passengers also.
> #7 Have a spotter with good eyesight in the front passenger seat helping you spot the ever changing speed limit signs. Obey all of them.
> #8 Stay in the right lane at all times. You will be passed on your left like you're standing still. Pay no attention to them - they're locals. They're also gringos that haven't a clue, and you may see a few later up the road pulled over by the policia.
> #9 If you followed # 1-8 above, you will not be pulled over, since gringos trying to blend in with traffic and thus speeding are so prevalent, they are easy pickins for the policia. Police DO NOT pull over someone that obeying all traffic laws.
> #10 In the unlikely event that you are pulled over because you didn't follow these steps, or missed a speed limit change, *DO NOT PAY A BRIBE TO THE OFFICER.* Doing so is illegal, and you are then just as guilty paying a bribe as the officer is asking for one. You are also perpetuating the problem. Stand your ground, politely, and ask for the ticket. Or, ask the officer to take you to the police station to pay it. A that point, the office will undoubtedly let you go, and go for an easier target.
> #11 Do not give the officer your license until you have written down his name and badge number. You can communicate these points easily enough even if you don't speak Spanish.
> #12 When filling up, get out of the vehicle, check to see the pump has been zeroed out, then tell the attendant how much fuel you want. Watch the pump for the correct amount. Pay attention.
> 13. Find Articulo 152, print a copy and present it to the officer in the unlikely event you are pulled over.
> 
> 
> These tips are from driving the area for over 17 years, and collected from my own research and experience. I have never been pulled over a single time, and firmly believe that those that claim they were pulled over "for no reason" are simply mistaken, missed the speed limit change, or unwilling to admit they made a mistake. Good luck, and do a little homework. It's nice to have the freedom of your own wheels.
> 
> Oh, and to answer the OP's question: Cancun certainly wouldn't require a car since the bus system is inexpensive, will get you to most anywhere and is frequent. Taxis are also everywhere. PV is spread out. Cabo, cn't comment - never been there.


----------



## Karen G

iconnections said:


> This is a great post and so much good information too.


I agree. There is already a sticky about driving in Mexico and I will be adding this thread to that one soon.


----------



## pjrose

We have been going to Cancun for 2-3 weeks every year for 20+ years.  Twice we rented a car, and we won't again.  We don't like to leave the resort for more than ~2 day trips during a week; we'd prefer to relax and enjoy the resort.  

You don't need a car around the hotel zone or town; busses and taxis are plentiful and inexpensive, and you don't have the hassle of parking.  For a day trip, you can do the bus tours, OR, even better, the tour companies will also let you hire a private van with driver and go wherever/whenever you want.


----------



## John Cummings

My wife is Mexican and I am fluent in Spanish but we never rent a car when vacationing in Mexico at the resorts. I have driven thousands of miles in Mexico when we lived there and when visiting family, always in our own car.

We have vacationed in timeshares at Cancun, Riviera Maya, Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta, Mazatlan, La Paz, and Cabo. Never once did we ever need a car nor want one. We want to relax and leave the driving to someone else. We ride buses, take, taxis, tours, etc. If we want to go exploring, we will hire a taxi for the whole day. For example, when we were at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta, we rented a taxi for the day to go exploring in Nayarit. We just talk to the taxi drivers at the resort until we find one we like and then negotiate a price. The taxi drivers are happy to take you on their day off. We went all over Nayarit from the Grand Mayan up to Tepic and back down along the coast. We have done this in other areas as well. There is no hassles with parking, insurance, police, etc., etc. Not only that you get a free guide and a good companion.

I would definitely NOT follow Sally's advice.


----------



## easyrider

We have always rented a car on every trip to Mexico. We have always rented a car to any trip anywhere.

I pretty much agree with Sally13, and also agree with Phydeaux. 

In reality, your unlikely to be pulled over by a Mexican police. There just isn't as many police in cars as on foot.

Driving to places arround tourist areas is safe. If you really want to see the surrounding area you need a car. You can only see so much with taxi's or shared transportation and with a car you can come and go as you please.

The only wrecks we saw in PV were taxi's. 

There are many opinions on renting a car in Mexico on this forum and all I can say is that if my wife and I can drive in Mexico without fear or problems, I think anyone can. 

We will always rent from major auto rental companies such as Alamo because of the POS we rented from a local in Cabo this year. Live and learn.

If your a bad driver in the USA you will not be any better in Mexico.


----------



## pjrose

John Cummings said:


> . . . Never once did we ever need a car nor want one. We want to relax and leave the driving to someone else. We ride buses, take, taxis, tours, etc. If we want to go exploring, we will hire a taxi for the whole day. For example, when we were at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta, we rented a taxi for the day to go exploring in Nayarit. We just talk to the taxi drivers at the resort until we find one we like and then negotiate a price. The taxi drivers are happy to take you on their day off. We went all over Nayarit from the Grand Mayan up to Tepic and back down along the coast. We have done this in other areas as well. *There is no hassles with parking, insurance, police, etc., etc. Not only that you get a free guide and a good companion.. . .*



Agree 100%.


----------



## pammex

easyrider said:


> We have always rented a car on every trip to Mexico. We have always rented a car to any trip anywhere.
> 
> I pretty much agree with Sally13, and also agree with Phydeaux.
> 
> In reality, your unlikely to be pulled over by a Mexican police. There just isn't as many police in cars as on foot.
> 
> Driving to places arround tourist areas is safe. If you really want to see the surrounding area you need a car. You can only see so much with taxi's or shared transportation and with a car you can come and go as you please.
> 
> The only wrecks we saw in PV were taxi's.
> 
> There are many opinions on renting a car in Mexico on this forum and all I can say is that if my wife and I can drive in Mexico without fear or problems, I think anyone can.
> 
> We will always rent from major auto rental companies such as Alamo because of the POS we rented from a local in Cabo this year. Live and learn.
> 
> If your a bad driver in the USA you will not be any better in Mexico.



sally13 obviously gives uniformed driving in Mexico input....for one in PV they DO take your license if you commit an infraction and you must go pay it to get your license back.  Have fun argueing with he policeman about not giving him your license.  Secondly $100. mordida is outrageous, it is posts such as this that make it so difficult for those who do drive and live here.   

You are by the way very likely to be pulled over by police in a rental car, very likely!!!  Happens all the time, all the time. 

Ridiculous to think only taxis get in accidents in Mexico.  
I advise you to come back and post after you have been stopped and after you have had an accident in Mexico.  I  have had both,  can you drive in Mexico of course, am I worried about your driving a little, since maybe not familiar with area or road rules etc, but more so Mexican drivers are very aggressive for the most part.  Driving in Mexico is not for everyone and t surely is more relaxing to hire a taxi than to drive here.  JMHO, one who drives here all the timne, daily.


----------



## sally13

*not keeping ..*

up with traffic ,and doing the posted speed limit in heavy traffic ,when all other vehicles are doing 20 over, is lousy advice..doing this in a large city .will get you one of two things..pushed into an accident ...or dead..the least of your problems will be getting pulled over,by police..

If you are not skilled in CITY driving..do NOT drive anywhere in Mexico..that said..we have never been pulled over ,in over 10 years of driving mexico..

slow ..speed limit (enforcers) cause more accidents by far then those keeping up with traffic...


----------



## pammex

sally13 said:


> up with traffic ,and doing the posted speed limit in heavy traffic ,when all other vehicles are doing 20 over, is lousy advice..doing this in a large city .will get you one of two things..pushed into an accident ...or dead..the least of your problems will be getting pulled over,by police..
> 
> If you are not skilled in CITY driving..do NOT drive anywhere in Mexico..that said..we have never been pulled over ,in over 10 years of driving mexico..
> 
> slow ..speed limit (enforcers) cause more accidents by far then those keeping up with traffic...



This is true you must keep up with traffic here and with posted speed limits, you can be stopped for going too slow.  

There are many parts of Mexico though where it is nothing like city driving, like in my town for example, or many side roads in PV...more mountainous and very skinny streets.  

People are frequently pulled over by transitos ( traffic police ) for nothing, just for mordida, happens daily in mexico,  some say no but it does...


----------



## sally13

*Yes..*

I was mainly talking about driving the cancun,riviera maya area.. P Vallarta,is a whole new ball game..


----------



## easyrider

pammex said:


> sally13 obviously gives uniformed driving in Mexico input....for one in PV they DO take your license if you commit an infraction and you must go pay it to get your license back.  Have fun argueing with he policeman about not giving him your license.  Secondly $100. mordida is outrageous, it is posts such as this that make it so difficult for those who do drive and live here.
> 
> You are by the way very likely to be pulled over by police in a rental car, very likely!!!  Happens all the time, all the time.
> 
> Ridiculous to think only taxis get in accidents in Mexico.
> I advise you to come back and post after you have been stopped and after you have had an accident in Mexico.  I  have had both,  can you drive in Mexico of course, am I worried about your driving a little, since maybe not familiar with area or road rules etc, but more so Mexican drivers are very aggressive for the most part.  Driving in Mexico is not for everyone and t surely is more relaxing to hire a taxi than to drive here.  JMHO, one who drives here all the timne, daily.



Driving in resort areas of Mexico is very easy. Most people that rent cars from a reputable agency will never have a problem. These resort areas are less populated than the area of Mexico where you live Pammex. 

Is it really rediculous to think that a taxi driver, who often times has access to contraband, could get in a wreck. When a driver asks me if I need blow, pot, pill or a companion I would think that might not be the way to go. I know that there has to be people getting in car accidents in Mexico because thats how it is any where with cars. What we saw were wrecked taxi's in PV.

I have been pulled over one time for speeding near San Jose. Unlike you I gave up a twenty and was on my way. I haven't been in wreck in Mexico but if I did I would have the proper insurance where most locals don't. If it were a non injury accident the person without insurance , usually the local, would have more of a problem than the insured and they know it so they would want to flee the scene if posible. If it were an injury caused by me the damages are capped at $8000.00 per person by Mexican Law including death( Im not entirely clear on this one). 

Driving in Hawaii is often times more frustrating or dangerous than resort areas of Mexico. Try the Hana HWY on Maui or H-1 on Oahu in rush hour. 

How about I-5 near L.A. or Seattle. 

Maybe there is an age group that should not drive anywhere. Thats why I say if your not a good driver where you live your not going to be any better in Mexico.

So drive or not to drive is a choice no matter where a person goes. Some resorts are so far from things that it is better to rent a car. Some resorts are right where you need to be.


----------



## easyrider

Avis is covering the 3rd party liability but now calls it "Property Liability / Public Liability ". This is included in the rate and provides coverages for 750,000 pecos or about $63K usd.

A good credit card should have coverage for the "LDW or CDW". Loss damage waiver or Collision damage waiver is to protect the car from theft and damage. It basically covers 100% of the damages to the rental vehicle (paid for with the credit card). Note there is no deductible!

A person should verify this with Avis as last January 2011 Avis was requiring a renter to purchase the 3rd party liability in Cabo and in some locations were not allowing use of the credit card for the LDW.

I talked to Avis today for a planned trip to Cancun and all is good.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Avis is covering the 3rd party liability but now calls it "Property Liability / Public Liability ". This is included in the rate and provides coverages for 750,000 pecos or about $63K usd.
> 
> A good credit card should have coverage for the "LDW or CDW". Loss damage waiver or Collision damage waiver is to protect the car from theft and damage. It basically covers 100% of the damages to the rental vehicle (paid for with the credit card). Note there is no deductible!
> 
> A person should verify this with Avis as last January 2011 Avis was requiring a renter to purchase the 3rd party liability in Cabo and in some locations were not allowing use of the credit card for the LDW.
> 
> I talked to Avis today for a planned trip to Cancun and all is good.



When I was looking into car rentals for our trip to PV last February (we decided not to rent), I noted terms and conditions at several sites that said they would waive the requirement to purchase LDW or CDW coverage from the rental company only if the renter provided proof of coverage for that specific rental.  IOW - they were saying they wouldn't accept a general description of policy coverage, but instead were requiring that the renter have a statement from the other insurer stating specifically that this specific car rental was covered under the policy.

Almost certainly a tactic to force people to buy their overpriced insurance that provides less coverage.


----------



## Passepartout

I have taken to carrying a copy of the current 'coverages' sheet from my home auto insurance policy that shows rental car coverages. Along with the coverage from the Platinum CC I rent on, so far every rental agency has been satisfied that my coverage exceeds theirs.

Jim Ricks


----------



## easyrider

Last January 2011 Avis was really not the way to go. Avis wanted everyone to buy the Avis insurance. It seemed that the major brands were wanting to sell insurance but all it did was made people do with out a car or look elsewhere.

Now Avis is back to including about $63,000.00 usd of 3rd party liability in the quoted rates and are letting customers use their credit cards for the LDW/CDW. Its all good again but I always call to make sure.

American Express still has the best coverage for Mexico.imo


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Last January 2011 Avis was really not the way to go. Avis wanted everyone to buy the Avis insurance. It seemed that the major brands were wanting to sell insurance but all it did was made people do with out a car or look elsewhere.
> 
> Now Avis is back to including about $63,000.00 usd of 3rd party liability in the quoted rates and are letting customers use their credit cards for the LDW/CDW. Its all good again but I always call to make sure.
> 
> American Express still has the best coverage for Mexico.imo



That's good news.  Avis was one of the companies that had the terms such as I posted upthread.


----------



## MarkO7111

*Read this story before you decide*

http://kerussocharis.blogspot.com/2011/03/saved-from-hell-in-jail-cell-at-cozumel.html


----------



## easyrider

MarkO7111 said:


> http://kerussocharis.blogspot.com/2011/03/saved-from-hell-in-jail-cell-at-cozumel.html





This is why a person should only rent from a major auto rental company such as Avis. From the Avis website.


"3. What are Avis' automobile liability and property damage policies? 
Avis provides liability coverage for its vehicles as required by applicable law. In most instances, this will include coverage for the renter or authorized driver up to the financial responsibility limits of the applicable jurisdiction at no additional charge. "


----------



## John Cummings

easyrider said:


> This is why a person should only rent from a major auto rental company such as Avis. From the Avis website.
> 
> 
> "3. What are Avis' automobile liability and property damage policies?
> Avis provides liability coverage for its vehicles as required by applicable law. In most instances, this will include coverage for the renter or authorized driver up to the financial responsibility limits of the applicable jurisdiction at no additional charge. "



Renting from Avis or any other major rental company would not have made any difference in this case. Unfortunately these incidents are quite common.


----------



## easyrider

John Cummings said:


> Renting from Avis or any other major rental company would not have made any difference in this case. Unfortunately these incidents are quite common.



I called Avis and they said that this would be a covered acident up to 750,000 pecos, more than enough for this type of accident. 750,000 pecos is about $63,000 usd. 

As far as this being a common event or common accident I think it would be about as common as anywhere there are people driving. 

As far as the police putting the guy in jail it would be due to lack of representation or bad negoiating because he lacked the required 3rd party liability that is included with the Avis rental. 

The US Consulate could have called an attorney and the attorney could have posted bond for the amount in question and the driver would not have to go jail.


----------



## aliikai2

*If John who lived and worked in Mexico says*

That the insurance that comes from Avis, etc wouldn't help in this instance, you would be wise to listen. 
We don't rent cars in Mexico, more for  convenience and cost, rather than insurance or driving worries. It is less expensive to take cabs, than to pay for parking, gas , insurance and the car rental, at least it is for our needs.

Greg




easyrider said:


> I called Avis and they said that this would be a covered acident up to 750,000 pecos, more than enough for this type of accident. 750,000 pecos is about $63,000 usd.
> 
> As far as this being a common event or common accident I think it would be about as common as anywhere there are people driving.
> 
> As far as the police putting the guy in jail it would be due to lack of representation or bad negoiating because he lacked the required 3rd party liability that is included with the Avis rental.
> 
> The US Consulate could have called an attorney and the attorney could have posted bond for the amount in question and the driver would not have to go jail.


----------



## easyrider

aliikai2 said:


> That the insurance that comes from Avis, etc wouldn't help in this instance, you would be wise to listen.
> We don't rent cars in Mexico, more for  convenience and cost, rather than insurance or driving worries. It is less expensive to take cabs, than to pay for parking, gas , insurance and the car rental, at least it is for our needs.
> 
> Greg



Maybe you should read the article again or even once. 

John doesn't seem to like Mexico and is always on the doom side of every thing regaurding Mexico. Greg, you don't rent cars in Mexico because its a problem with things you need to bring to get arround because of health issues. I get that. 

The reason the driver went to jail in the article is that his insurance didnt cover the public liabilty of $6500.00. Avis insurance does. The Avis rep at the franchise you rent from will give you a 24 hr. number to call if you have a problem.

There are 2 coverages that you have on ANY insurance: liability and collision:

Driver Liability: legal responsibility for damage to others. .  The Mexican Insurance you need to stay out of jail.

Collision is what is required by your lien holder to make sure he gets paid if you have an accident.  Comprehensive is coverage for your vehicle for non-accidents.  For example, a tree falls on your car.  Comprehensive is sort of an add-on to collision in most cases.

The liability coverage included in the Avis rate is about $63,000.00. You can buy additional coverage for $12.00 a day that increases this to $250,000 usd.

Most decent credit cards will cover the " Collision and Comprehensive". American Express being the best for about $25.00.


----------



## John Cummings

easyrider said:


> ...John doesn't seem to like Mexico and is always on the doom side of every thing regaurding Mexico...



Quite the contrary, I love Mexico. If I didn't, I wouldn't have married a Mexican, lived there, worked there, started a business there, spent 20+ T/S weeks there plus many, many non-timeshare visits, our son played baseball there, etc.

It is not a matter of liking Mexico or not, I am just stating the way that it is. [_deleted personal attack_

You need to go back and read the article. It states that:

* "I had the best possible Mexican insurance, but I had not been informed that in an injury accident, no insurance in Mexico will pay "lost wages," and you can´t get out of jail until the injured victim´s family agrees to a settlement on lost wages and the officials are satisfied with the payments to them."*

This statement is true. It doesn't matter what car rental company you use. You can pretty well bet that everybody, will get a cut of it including the police, rental car agent, etc. It doesn't matter what the actual cost is, they will get whatever they can. You don't like to hear this but that is how the sytem generally works. I just hope for your sake that you don't find yourself in a similar situation.

The local people are not going to tell you the way it really is because the tourists like you are their bread and butter.

One other important point. Mexican liabilty insurance is voided if you have had any alcohol to drink


----------



## easyrider

The statement is only partially true. For the most part it does not happen in this worse case scenario if you have rented from a reputable company. To suggest we should not drive in Mexico because of the these misconceptions is like the rest of what you say about any travel to Mexico. I have traveled in a rental car every trip to Mexico as over 3 million tourist do each year with out incident.  

Avis has assured me that they would have a representative to take care of any situation including any type of accident to assist the renter. Avis also said that there are not many injury accidents and they had not heard of more than a few fatal accidents as this is uncommon. What makes up most of the damage claims are simple fender benders that the local flees leaving damage to the rental car or break ins. 

Avis did say that it is possible that if you caused a fatality that you could end up in jail for between 3 and 72 hours. Most of the time it would be less than 3 hours. If you committed other crimes such as drunk or negligent driving it could go 72 hours before you could be bailed out. They said this could happen but they haven't seen this ever happening yet with the rental cars.

01-52-555-588-8888 Avis International............. press 3 for English  

John, You have operated a car in Mexico for years and I assume you never went to jail for any driving offenses. If a person causes an injury type accident in the USA, especially a fatality, they are often taken to jail or the hospital. Why would it be different in Mexico ? The odds of being involved in an accident are not that different in any strange city than they are in Mexico.


----------



## Colorado Belle

I rented from Avis in PV. I lightly bumped a car in front of me on one of the topas...his car was very old and beat up and he was very young. He tried to persuade me to pay him money so that we wouldn't involve the police, but I said oh no, lets call the police and I called Avis.

Avis was there within 20 minutes and took care of the problem. I paid about $90 for a small dent in my car bumper (from his license plate I think)

It is true that in this case there was no injury or real damage, but I do feel glad that I had an Avis rental and they were true to their word about being there for me.  (Just sayin')


----------



## easyrider

It looks like the 3rd party liability is provided by all major rental car companies in Mexico now to conform with Mexican Laws.

Thrifty says that you can waive all of the insurance they sell but that they will place a $5000 hold on your credit card. So if your using an AMEX card with enhanced auto protection it looks like your more than good to go.


----------



## easyrider

*International Drivers License -- AAA*

A person with a valid driver license can go to an AAA ( tripple A auto club ) and as a non-member pay $25.00 for an international drivers license. So if you do get pulled over you would not have to worry about losing your state drivers license.

This type of license is valid in many countries including Mexico.


----------



## Passepartout

easyrider said:


> A person with a valid driver license can go to an AAA ( tripple A auto club ) and as a non-member pay $25.00 for an international drivers license. So if you do get pulled over you would not have to worry about losing your state drivers license.
> 
> This type of license is valid in many countries including Mexico.



One CAN do this, but it's virtually always unnecessary (for driving or renting a car). All an IDL is is a translation of the information contained on your state issued DL into a variety of languages. If your DL is 'lost' (read:revoked) by a law enforcement agency, whether or not you are still in physical possession of your state issued DL is moot. It's validity is revoked. it's kaput. No good. If you read the fine print on that AAA issued IDL, it says in effect- not valid unless the possessor is also holding a State issued DL.

What your post reads like, Bill, is that for $25 you could carry a facsimile DL to surrender to the Federales if stopped in Mexico (that's where it was posted) and still have your 'real' DL. Si? I contend that even they aren't that dumb.

Jim


----------



## easyrider

Passepartout said:


> One CAN do this, but it's virtually always unnecessary (for driving or renting a car). All an IDL is is a translation of the information contained on your state issued DL into a variety of languages. If your DL is 'lost' (read:revoked) by a law enforcement agency, whether or not you are still in physical possession of your state issued DL is moot. It's validity is revoked. it's kaput. No good. If you read the fine print on that AAA issued IDL, it says in effect- not valid unless the possessor is also holding a State issued DL.
> 
> What your post reads like, Bill, is that for $25 you could carry a facsimile DL to surrender to the Federales if stopped in Mexico (that's where it was posted) and still have your 'real' DL. Si? I contend that even they aren't that dumb.
> 
> Jim



Jim
The purpose for us to have the international drivers license is to not have to present our valid state drivers license. If you have ever been pulled over in Mexico the cop will want to see your id and might take it. If your in an accident the cop might take your id. I would rather them take my IDL leaving me with my valid state DL. While I haven't bothered getting one in the past Im getting one now because I plan to do alot of driving in Mexico.

A facimile driver license is a copy of a drivers license and not legal to present anywhere. I believe you know this and just want to be Jim.

The international drivers license can be used legally in Mexico when pulled over by a traffic cop. Your copy could put you in jail. That is the difference amigo.


----------



## Passepartout

Let us know how this works out for you. I'm sure many here would be curious.

Jim


----------



## arthursiew

I just completed an online chat with Avis and they told me that the basic liability is NOT included in the rate. Is that true? I read that it is included on many sites. Maybe they changed their policy?


----------



## easyrider

arthursiew said:


> I just completed an online chat with Avis and they told me that the basic liability is NOT included in the rate. Is that true? I read that it is included on many sites. Maybe they changed their policy?



Im in Cancun and rented from Avis. I used my American Express Card and declined all of the Avis coverage. Avis does include the 3rd party liability as required by Mexican law. The credit card covers the car and passengers.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

arthursiew said:


> I just completed an online chat with Avis and they told me that the basic liability is NOT included in the rate. Is that true? I read that it is included on many sites. Maybe they changed their policy?


What is "basic liability"?  There are two types of liability to be aware of - second party liability.  IMHO, you shouldn't rent a car in Mexico until you know the differences between those, what your options are to cover those, and what the pricing and terms are for those coverages.

You should also plan for how things will play out if something happens and you have to deal with second party and third party claims for damages.


----------



## arthursiew

easyrider said:


> Im in Cancun and rented from Avis. I used my American Express Card and declined all of the Avis coverage. Avis does include the 3rd party liability as required by Mexican law. The credit card covers the car and passengers.





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> What is "basic liability"?  There are two types of liability to be aware of - second party liability.  IMHO, you shouldn't rent a car in Mexico until you know the differences between those, what your options are to cover those, and what the pricing and terms are for those coverages.
> 
> You should also plan for how things will play out if something happens and you have to deal with second party and third party claims for damages.



The basic liability I was talking about was the third party liability. I called Avis and they told me all kinds of liabilities are not included. I am planning on renting in Puerto Vallarta. Maybe they don't include it there?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

arthursiew said:


> The basic liability I was talking about was the third party liability. I called Avis and they told me all kinds of liabilities are not included. I am planning on renting in Puerto Vallarta. Maybe they don't include it there?



Third party liability is absolutely required everywhere in Mexico, and must be provided by a company authorized to provide such coverage in Mexico.  That's why your US insurance coverage will not suffice unless your policy is written by a company that is also licensed to provide coverage in Mexico and you have a rider extending coverage to Mexico. I believe that operating a vehicle without third party liability insurance is a crime in Mexico.  If an accident happens and you cannot provide proof of coverage, that is generally sufficient for the police to detain you (i.e., put you in jail) until you can provide proof of coverage. 

Second party liability is a separate issue.


----------



## easyrider

No major auto rental company is going to rent a car without the mandatory 3rd party liability insurace because it is MANDATORY. Mandatory meaning the car can not be on the road without 3rd party liability.

Avis offers the an increased amount of 3rd party liability that can be purchased if you feel you need it. Third party liabilty or personal liability is what covers 3rd party damages, including medical costs or other claims/lawsuits against you.

We have always opted to use our credit card rental insurance coverage instead of LDW/CDW. There is 0 deductable with the AMEX card. If you purchase this insurance from the rental car agency there is a deductable.
You must refuse LDW or CDW on the rental agreement Purchase of any LDW/CDW insurance eliminates all benefits from the program. The CC has coverage protecting the vechicle and the occupants.

Many car rental agencies mandatorily include LDW/CDW in their rates. You cannot use your credit card free insurance with these agencies. Avis is one  that separates out Liability from the Collision.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Many car rental agencies mandatorily include LDW/CDW in their rates. You cannot use your credit card free insurance with these agencies. Avis is one  that separates out Liability from the Collision.



I recall seeing some car rental terms and conditions that state that the only way they will waive any of their coverages is if you provide proof of separate coverage for those items at the time of rental. WRT to credit card coverage, they required a statement from the credit card attesting that this specific rental was covered by the credit card insurance coverage - i.e., a generic statement of coverage under the credit card terms and conditions was not acceptable.

Obviously they are deliberately trying to make it difficult to not buy their insurance, but it's certainly worth checking the terms and conditions carefully to be sure that you can use the credit card insurance coverage for your rental.


----------



## Colorado Belle

Easyrider.....I used to rent and not get 3rd party liability but about three years ago 'gave in' and got it (mostly cuz they wouldn' t rent unless I did).
In December I rented from Dollar and paid for it.

But today before reading your post ,I went to orbitz and read the 'avoid extra fee' link and YOU ARE RIGHT....it seems that the rental agency must now include minimum liability....on the Dollar and Avis and Thrifty links, it uses different wording and the amounts are different. (Avis offers the highest 'free' minimums). And says you can purchase OPTIONAL 3rd party liability.

So I'm thinking that I can save a good bit of money by taking a print out of that link .  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## arthursiew

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Third party liability is absolutely required everywhere in Mexico, and must be provided by a company authorized to provide such coverage in Mexico.  That's why your US insurance coverage will not suffice unless your policy is written by a company that is also licensed to provide coverage in Mexico and you have a rider extending coverage to Mexico. I believe that operating a vehicle without third party liability insurance is a crime in Mexico.  If an accident happens and you cannot provide proof of coverage, that is generally sufficient for the police to detain you (i.e., put you in jail) until you can provide proof of coverage.
> 
> Second party liability is a separate issue.





easyrider said:


> No major auto rental company is going to rent a car without the mandatory 3rd party liability insurace because it is MANDATORY. Mandatory meaning the car can not be on the road without 3rd party liability.
> 
> Avis offers the an increased amount of 3rd party liability that can be purchased if you feel you need it. Third party liabilty or personal liability is what covers 3rd party damages, including medical costs or other claims/lawsuits against you.
> 
> We have always opted to use our credit card rental insurance coverage instead of LDW/CDW. There is 0 deductable with the AMEX card. If you purchase this insurance from the rental car agency there is a deductable.
> You must refuse LDW or CDW on the rental agreement Purchase of any LDW/CDW insurance eliminates all benefits from the program. The CC has coverage protecting the vechicle and the occupants.
> 
> Many car rental agencies mandatorily include LDW/CDW in their rates. You cannot use your credit card free insurance with these agencies. Avis is one  that separates out Liability from the Collision.



So if I book a rental car with Avis at Puerto Vallarta, the rate is inclusive of the very basic third party liability and I have the option of purchasing an increased amount of third party liability?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

arthursiew said:


> So if I book a rental car with Avis at Puerto Vallarta, the rate is inclusive of the very basic third party liability and I have the option of purchasing an increased amount of third party liability?


Isn't that a question you should be asking Avis? In case there's a problem, what is going to be more important - what the rental terms and conditions say or what someone posts here?


----------



## easyrider

arthursiew said:


> So if I book a rental car with Avis at Puerto Vallarta, the rate is inclusive of the very basic third party liability and I have the option of purchasing an increased amount of third party liability?



01-52-555-588-8888 Avis International............. press 3 for English 

Steve is right. You should call Avis and ask.

I allways call to be sure whats happening with the 3rd party liability. Last year Avis Mexico decided by location if they would include the 3rd party liability. If Avis charges for the 3rd party liability then look at some of the other major auto rental companies. I like Alamo and Thrifty in that order if we need to purchase the 3rd party liability because we can still use our credit card for the ldw/cdw.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

arthursiew said:


> I just completed an online chat with Avis and they told me that the basic liability is NOT included in the rate. Is that true? I read that it is included on many sites. Maybe they changed their policy?


It has been four or five years since I rented a car in Mexico, so it's possible that things have changed.  My rentals were from Avis.

As I recall, the rates that were quoted did not include liability, but the details of required insurance coverage were spelled out in the terms and conditions.  At that time, you had to take their third party liability coverage unless you had with you an insurance policy in your name that provided coverage for third party liability.  The policy had to be written by an insurer licensed to provide insurance in Mexico. Unless you could provide that the car was not leaving the lot.  They offered second party liability insurance, but we were able to use our credit card insurance coverage to handle that.  So when we've rented we've paid for the rental and for third party liability.  

By reading the terms and conditions I was able to figure out how much the rental was going to cost me with the insurance I needed.  It was all pretty clear when I read the terms and conditions.  I liked that Avis did it that way instead of making all of the coverages mandatory, as the credit card second party insurance is included with the rental when you put it on the credit card and it provides better coverage.  

*****

BTW - I hope you are not thinking of trying to save some money by trying to skip the third party liability coverage.  As I understand it is illegal to operate a vehicle in Mexico without proof of third party insurance.  If you are in an accident and you cannot provide proof of coverage, that is sufficient information for the police to determine that you were operating the vehicle illegally and incarcerate you until you can provide proof of ability to pay for damages.  Whether or not you were at fault in the accident is irrelevant.  

Mexican law is based on the Napoleonic Code, so you do not get any presumption of innocence; when the police summarize their investigation that becomes the official record of what happened.


----------



## Colorado Belle

from AVIS: 
Insurance
PROPERTY DAMAGE/PUBLIC LIABILITY *UP TO 750000 MXN
IS INCLUDED IN ACCORDANCE WITH INSURANCE LAWS OF
COUNTRY.*.
THEFT OF OR DAMAGE TO PARTS AND ACCESSORIES ARE NOT
COVERED.
.
ALI-ADDITIONAL LIABILITY INSURANCE - 12.99 USD PER DAY
PURCHASE OF ALI INCREASES PROPERTY DAMAGE AND PUBLIC
LIABILITY TO 5000000 MXN WHILE DRIVING WITHIN
MEXICO AS LONG AS THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THE
RENTAL AGREEMENT ARE MET.
.

Collision Damage Waiver
Personal Accident Insurance

Location information
Shuttle
Express Service Availability

From Dollar:
*** INSURANCE COVERAGES PURCHASED ON THIRD PARTY ***
*** WEBSITES ARE NOT ACCEPTED IN MEXICO. ***
.
PROPERTY DAMAGE/PUBLIC LIABILITY *IS INCLUDED *IN
ACCORDANCE WITH INSURANCE LAWS OF THE COUNTRY OF MEXICO
AND COVERS UP TO MXN 50,000 IN BASIC THIRD PARTY
LIABILITY PROTECTION. COVERAGE DETAILS ARE AVAILABLE
AT THE RENTAL COUNTER. THEFT OF, OR DAMAGE TO PARTS
AND ACCESSORIES ARE NOT COVERED.
.
SLE *SUPPLEMENTAL LIABILITY EXCESS* IS OPTIONAL AND
INCREASES THIRD PARTY PROTECTION FROM MXN 50,000 UP TO
MXN 1,000,000. COST IS USD 12.00 OR USD 15.00 PER DAY
FOR ALL VEHICLES, DEPENDING ON THE LOCATION. COVERAGE
RESTRICTIONS ARE AVAILABLE AT THE RENTAL COUNTER.
.
IF DECLINING ANY OF THE PROTECTION PACKAGES, AN
ADDITIONAL CREDIT CARD APPROVAL OF UP TO USD 5000.00
WILL BE REQUIRED IN ADDITION TO THE ESTIMATED TOTAL FOR
THE RENTAL.
.
IF ACCEPTING ALL OF THE PROTECTION PACKAGES INCLUDING
SLE, LDW AND SDW, AN AUTHORIZATION OF USD 300.00 IN
ADDITION TO THE ESTIMATED TOTAL OF THE RENTAL WILL BE
REQUIRED.
.
SEE PAI AND CDW/LDW FOR MORE COVERAGE INFORMATION.

Collision Damage Waiver
Personal Accident Insurance
Mileage Restriction

NOTE from CB:  each car agency seems to have it's own minimum liability and it appears that Avis has the highest amount included. When I rented Dollar in PV in December, I wasn't forced to buy more, but I thought I had to ...so I did, adding more than $150 to our rental cost. Won't do it this trip.   This is not to say that some people might want MORE liabillty just in case.  I do use my Am Ex card which offers collision and other insurance for $24.95 per rental (not per day).  

If you decide to not take the extra insurance, I think making a copy of the above info for whatever company you rent from might be a good idea. (I got this off of ORbitz...plugging in dates, picking a company +car and then clicking on the link for 'more info about rental fees' or 'avoid extra fees'  right on the rental page.

Hope this helps!


----------



## easyrider

Steve, Avis includes the 3rd party liability insurace and offers an upgraded 3rd party insurance called ALI, Additional liability insurance. 

This is what is offered with a car rental from Avis in Mexico.

Loss Damage Waiver (LDW)27.99 USD Per Day   
Personal Accident Insurance (PAI)4.00 USD Per Day   
Personal Effects Protection (PEP)Not Available   
Additional Liability Insurance (ALI)12.99 USD Per Day

There isn't a term or condition available to read when you reserve online. Thats is why I call. 

I have never heard of 2nd party insurance. Is this old terminolgy for the occupants of the vechile ?  

There also is no terms or conditions to read, only the options are available to read.

The law in Mexico mirrors USA law in that the vechicle needs to have a minimum amount of liability to be on the road. All major rental companies provide this but some charge the customer for this insurance.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Steve, Avis includes the 3rd party liability insurace and offers an upgraded 3rd party insurance called ALI, Additional liability insurance.
> 
> This is what is offered with a car rental from Avis in Mexico.
> 
> Loss Damage Waiver (LDW)27.99 USD Per Day
> Personal Accident Insurance (PAI)4.00 USD Per Day
> Personal Effects Protection (PEP)Not Available
> Additional Liability Insurance (ALI)12.99 USD Per Day
> …
> I have never heard of 2nd party insurance. Is this old terminolgy for the occupants of the vechile ?


It's not old terminology.  Second party and third party liabilities are common terms in my business insurance policies and practices.

In a contract:
- First party = you
- Second party = the other party to the contract
- Third party = the rest of the world.

Third party liability coverage is for damages to third parties; i.e., the public.  Second party liability is liability to the insurance company.  In a vehicle rental that would be damage to the vehicle, damages for loss of use, etc.

Last time I rented a vehicle in Mexico I had to take their third party coverage (public liability), but I was able to decline the coverages on the vehicle.  I believe that would be the LDW. I'm not sure what the PAI would be.


----------



## Colorado Belle

So here is my RECENT experience with Dollar:
I booked Dollar instead of Avis because I 'd rented from them in December and figured they'd remember me and it would be EASY. Wrongo!  I took a copy of their websites 3rd party liability that is included in daily rate and the 'additional optional 3rd party liability that they offer IN ADDITION TO.  Right. The agent said No, local rules are.......;  so I pulled up the web site: Local rules, Puerto Vallarta and read them to him.  Then he went to get the manager who said: I don't care; if you don't take it, we won't rent you the car.  I was stuck at Dollar at 7pm and so I took the car (the liability extra more than doubled the daily rental.)  Round 1: dollar 

So then I said, well, I 'm headed south , so what return places do you have south of town?  Nada.  But in town they have the Buenaventura Hotel...on the north side of Centro. Fine I say, I'll take it back there , so put it on the contract that that is where it will be returned . (They have to take the paperwork there). 

Then he says: the car is 3/4 full of gas.  I say, well, why not fill it up because I'm just driving to my hotel and it will be easier to return it full as opposed to getting the gas attendant to fill it up to '3/4".  He says: jusst put in 50 pesos.  So I do and drive it to the Buenaventura about an hour early. NO one from Dollar there.  So I call.  No you must bring it out to the airport (40 minutes away). I argue: why can't I just leave it here in the parking lot?  No , we will charge you another day if you do that.  So......I drive it out to the airport but I am p o'd .
Round 2: Dollar  

The car is completely clean with 50 pesos of new gas. But the guy says...no, you are a 1/8th low on gas and I must charge you.  No way says I...it was well over 3/4 when I was at the Buenoventura and that is where my contract says I will return it. So the guy will not give me the 'close out' of the contract. I leave.  

I forgot to call American Express but I will soon...and I'm just going to deny the charges and let them sweat it out with Am Ex.  I'll certianly pay the day rate, but I wasn't happy about the supposedly OPTIONAL insurance and really unhappy about driving all the way to the airport, losing 2 hours of vacation and in the rain taking two buses to get back to my condo.  And then the gas.....well enough is enough. 

RENT FROM AVIS DO NOT USE DOLLAR.  There, my bad mouthing duty is done!


----------



## easyrider

On our recent trip to Cancun we used a Costco AWD code for 30% off the rental. I printed out the rental agreement and showed it to Avis Cancun when we arrived. The code wouldn't work so they wrote 30% off on my paperwork. We declined all extra insurance and used our American Express to pay for the rental car. Third party liability is included in the rate and the credit card covers damage to the car, theft, medical for occupants and legal advice.

Drove all over the Yucatan without any problems. It took a while to get used to the roundabouts in Cancun. At times there would be 3 -4 vehicles on the roundabout and if you missed your turn you would need to keep circling. The streets of Cancun are not on a regular square grid and the signage is confusing.

After two weeks we returned the car and the new total was 40% higher than when I left because the Avis CPU was stalled. I again showed my original Avis agreement with the Costco discount to the agent. Because the Avis CPU wasn;t working he used a calculator and charged me the original amount with the 30% off Costco discount plus gave us an additional 30% off as this was hand written by the Avis guy when I arrived. So we ended up paying about $160 per week for a class B car.

This trip I did get an Incarnation Drivers License from AAA. It is only legal when you have your state issued drivers license in your pocket. So I did use this 3 times. On Isla Mujures to rent a golf cart and at Chichen Itza to use the head phones for the light show. These places wanted to hold ID until I returned. As far as police in Cancun go there isn't any problem. I had a few police vehicles behind me on highways and when its clear for them to pass I would turn on the flasher and slow down. They would pass me and one guy even waved. We went through 6 police check stations and were waved through each time.


----------



## easyrider

Passepartout said:


> Let us know how this works out for you. I'm sure many here would be curious.
> 
> Jim



It worked out as expected. I didn't have to show my WA drivers license to anyone including the Tourist Police who seemed to like this as there is a page in Spanish. This International Drivers License has multiple pages and looks very official. I might not get this for a one week trip but we were driving in Mexico for 4 weeks so I thought it was a good idea.

I was stopped for not wearing a seatbelt. I didn't have the seatbelt on as I was trying to parallel park. 

This last trip we rented from Dominic. He met us in front of the airport. His cars include all insurance, free tank of gas and free advice. 
http://dominicloscabos.com/


----------



## easyrider

We used Avis on this recent trip to Nuevo Vallarta. No problems using the credit card for the insurance. I did get a new car with only 1200 km on it and managed to get a door ding or shopping cart ding at the festival and thought that Avis would be going after my credit card. When I returned the car all the Avis guys looked at it and decided it was ok. My friend rented from Hertz with no problem and did get a free upgrade and spouse driver included for free.

Bill


----------



## chalucky

*Questions about rental cars in PV*

(Rental car sticky at top of this page is three years old).

I have rented in Cabo several times.
Used AMEX supplemental 24.95 coverage/rental at that time.

Anyone rent lately and have any recommendations for PV vendor?


----------



## itchyfeet

We always use Alamo and are very satisfied with them.  Just say no to the TS presentation that they offer.  We only buy the third party liability since our credit card covers the other insurance options.


----------



## bellesgirl

Cabo is very expensive to get around, depending on where you stay.  PV is very reasonable.  A taxi can run between $4-$10 and it is by zone.  Most are small and typically can only hold 4 pasengers at best, but if that works for you, I would not rent a car in PV.  The traffic is nuts.


----------



## Helios

itchyfeet said:


> We always use Alamo and are very satisfied with them.  Just say no to the TS presentation that they offer.  We only buy the third party liability since our credit card covers the other insurance options.



I would be careful because the timeliness and responsiveness you get from your cc may not be adequate if something happens.


----------



## Helios

bellesgirl said:


> Cabo is very expensive to get around, depending on where you stay.  PV is very reasonable.  A taxi can run between $4-$10 and it is by zone.  Most are small and typically can only hold 4 pasengers at best, but if that works for you, I would not rent a car in PV.  The traffic is nuts.



Traffic is comparable to other touristy parts in Mexico.  Try Mexico City for nuts...


----------



## MuranoJo

Why rent a car or take a taxi at all?  Heck, the buses are great--cheapo and can get you all over the place including into surrounding smaller towns.  Might want to check on their return times, esp. if you are dining downtown and will be late.  We ended up waiting for a taxi one late dining night, I think after 11 pm.


----------



## easyrider

chalucky said:


> (Rental car sticky at top of this page is three years old).
> 
> I have rented in Cabo several times.
> Used AMEX supplemental 24.95 coverage/rental at that time.
> 
> Anyone rent lately and have any recommendations for PV vendor?



Last winter we rented from Budget and Hertz in PV. Both provided the basic third party liability in the rate if you rent from their official website. I liked Hertz because it is actually in the airport area with no need for a shuttle. 

I use the amex card and decline all insurance from the rental company. They will place a $2500 hold on the card until you return the car. 

Be sure to print off the terms and conditions for Budget as they will try hard to make you buy their insurance. I print these terms off for all of the rentals we take in Mexico so there is a document available to prove your do not need to purchase the rental agencies insurance. 

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

We rented a car the one time that we went to Cabo, and the first time we went to PV, where we stayed in Nuevo.  For those locations, I was glad we did rent a car.

Since then, however, our trips have been to PV itself (not Nuevo), and we have eschewed the rental in favor of bus and taxi.  In fact, not needing to rent a car is a significant benefit for us.  We prefer to avoid the cost and the potential hassles.


----------



## bellesgirl

MuranoJo said:


> Why rent a car or take a taxi at all?  Heck, the buses are great--cheapo and can get you all over the place including into surrounding smaller towns.  Might want to check on their return times, esp. if you are dining downtown and will be late.  We ended up waiting for a taxi one late dining night, I think after 11 pm.



We always take the bus, but I figured anyone who is asking about car rentals would prefer a taxi.  There are buses in Cabo too - which is what we used.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

MuranoJo said:


> Why rent a car or take a taxi at all?  Heck, the buses are great--cheapo and can get you all over the place including into surrounding smaller towns.  Might want to check on their return times, esp. if you are dining downtown and will be late.  We ended up waiting for a taxi one late dining night, I think after 11 pm.



Yeah - the bus to the Centro from Puerto Vallarta is 7.5 pesos - about about 40 cents.  The bus to Sayulita is about 25 pesos - about $US 1.30.  San Pancho a bit more - 28 pesos, IIRC.  

I love taking the bus to those smaller towns and wandering around.


----------



## MuranoJo

bellesgirl said:


> We always take the bus, but I figured anyone who is asking about car rentals would prefer a taxi.  There are buses in Cabo too - which is what we used.



I hear ya.  Guess I try to encourage people to step out of their comfort zones a bit and try the local transportation.  Actually, I'd feel more comfy taking the bus than driving a rental in PV.


----------



## chalucky

I am the OP on the thread>>>we are staying at Grand Luxxe in Nuevo and really haven't explored much on our previous trips. We thought to go to Bucerias, Punta Mita, and Sayulita as the mood suits us.

Also, notwithstanding the daily Grand Luxxe valet charge, it seems like it would be easier to explore local eateries with a car at our disposal. The new entrance and the usual 6:30 PM scrum to get taxies work to Vidanta's favor in keeping guests *on property*; we thought having a car would allow us the freedom to escape the golden handcuffs as we see fit.

Appreciate the input so far...Thx


----------



## easyrider

I like to go where ever, when ever, so I always get a car in Mexico. In PV / NV the roads are very easy to use. I like Bucerias, Punta Mita, Salulita , San Pancho and Guyubitos to the north and even though I have driven quite a ways south there hasn't been enough to hold my interest for return trips. 

Going to the different stores for groceries is interesting. I doubt that I would go to so many places, including the Walmarts and the likes, without a car. 

PV,NV,Cabo, Loreto, Cancun and Mazatlan were explored thoroughly because we had a car. The car trip from PV to Mazatlan was very scenic. The car trip from Loreto to Cabo was very scenic. The trips to La Paz and all ver the Baja were fun. My point is I couldn't have seen so many places without a car. 

I like the Amex car protection but also purchase trip insurance that includes medical coverages and other benefits. 

No car is allowed on the road in Mexico without liability insurance. If your in a rental car it will have 3rd party liability insurance as the law requires this. Avis and now many other car rental agencies include this minimum 3rd party liability insurance in their rate. Alamo does charge for the 3rd party liability but does have nicer cars similar to Avis. The Avis / Alamo rates are very close because of the required 3rd party liability insurance from Alamo. 

If you rent a car from an outside unofficial website like expedia, rci, orbitz and the like you many be required to purchase the entire insurance package. It seems better to rent from the official rental car site and look at the terms and conditions. Print these off and take them with you as the rental car agency may try to force you to purchase insurance. With the printed off terms and conditions they will maybe try to scare you into purchasing insurance, but for me anyway, they just follow the deal I made online through their website without any problem.

Look the car over and take pictures. I take pictures and a short video because its so easy to do so with my phone. Two years ago Hertz said I damaged a wheel. I showed them the picture of the wheel when I rented the car and it was already damaged. They actually thanked me and apologized. 

Most importantly, do not drive impaired. Just like in the USA, if your caught driving drunk you may end up in jail. The difference being that in Mexico you might get away with it if you give a donation wrapped in paper and no one was hurt and nothing was damaged. Never hand a cop an open bribe. They do not like this. It needs to be concealed. It is very rare that a person is pulled over in Mexico for nothing. 

Bill


----------



## timesharejunkie4

We also always rent a car in PV because we like to get out and about when and where we want. The buses and taxis in PV are great and a fun experience and we had used them for many years. I have a handicap that makes it difficult for me to get on and off the buses.
We have rented from many of the companies, never having a problem. We have had to listen ad nauseum to them tell us how we need additional insurance and that our credit card insurance is no good.
Easyrider gave very good advice that should be followed to a T. You will be able to find car rental reports on Trip Advisor Forums. I always see posts regarding the rental companies ripping people off but don't follow them. I have also seen recommendations for Gecko Car Rental, http://www.geckorentcar.com/, a local company that includes liability and collision in their rates. They appear to be a good choice if you want a no hassle experience but cannot vouch for them first-hand.


----------



## Karen G

Here is a thread with some current info as of July 2016.


----------



## Seagila

Not sure if anyone else experienced this, but thought I'd share.

Just left Cabo and decided to rent a car this time around. No problems with Alamo whom we used. My issue was with Pemex, the national gas station of Mexico.

In searching online for the nearest Pemex to SJD airport to return the car with a full tank, I ran into several stories of people being scammed by Pemex station attendants while filling up their tanks with gas.

MO goes like this - 

An attendant starts filling up your tank and starts chatting you up. They try to be friendly and engage you in conversation. In my case they even offer to clean my windshield. As the tank gets full, another attendant interrupts to say the tank is full and to start the car to check. He asks you to do this while trying to block your view from the pump's reading. After you confirm the tank is full, he steps back to show you what's supposed to be the total amount you owe. If you weren't paying attention, you'll end up paying more than the amount you really owe.

In my case, I was aware of the scam and thought I'd catch on if they tried to pull it on me. I let my guard down a bit and chatted with the first attendant, but kept looking at the pump to keep track of the reading. When the second attendant tried to block my view, I quickly saw the final reading of MXN 372 and when the second attendant stepped back to show the "new total" amount of MXN 552, I protested in Spanish saying that was not correct amount. I told him what I saw and he said he'll go inside to get the receipt. He presented me with the receipt with the correct amount, which I paid.

I should have followed these tips others shared: 

- Get out of your car and watch the pump reading like a hawk. 

- Have Mexican pesos with you. Others have reported handing a large dollar bill to the attendant who goes in and comes back to give you less change than is really owed you by saying you handed a smaller bill.

If I had paid the padded amount, I would have only been scammed out of $9 or so. In the scheme of things, that's not very much. But it's the cheating that irks me. And think of how many clueless gringos they scam. It adds up to a significant chunk at the end of the day.

Not sure if this happens elsewhere in Mexico. Hope this is helpful. Travel safely and smartly.


----------



## John Cummings

Seagila said:


> Not sure if anyone else experienced this, but thought I'd share.
> 
> Just left Cabo and decided to rent a car this time around. No problems with Alamo whom we used. My issue was with Pemex, the national gas station of Mexico.
> 
> In searching online for the nearest Pemex to SJD airport to return the car with a full tank, I ran into several stories of people being scammed by Pemex station attendants while filling up their tanks with gas.
> 
> MO goes like this -
> 
> An attendant starts filling up your tank and starts chatting you up. They try to be friendly and engage you in conversation. In my case they even offer to clean my windshield. As the tank gets full, another attendant interrupts to say the tank is full and to start the car to check. He asks you to do this while trying to block your view from the pump's reading. After you confirm the tank is full, he steps back to show you what's supposed to be the total amount you owe. If you weren't paying attention, you'll end up paying more than the amount you really owe.
> 
> In my case, I was aware of the scam and thought I'd catch on if they tried to pull it on me. I let my guard down a bit and chatted with the first attendant, but kept looking at the pump to keep track of the reading. When the second attendant tried to block my view, I quickly saw the final reading of MXN 372 and when the second attendant stepped back to show the "new total" amount of MXN 552, I protested in Spanish saying that was not correct amount. I told him what I saw and he said he'll go inside to get the receipt. He presented me with the receipt with the correct amount, which I paid.
> 
> I should have followed these tips others shared:
> 
> - Get out of your car and watch the pump reading like a hawk.
> 
> - Have Mexican pesos with you. Others have reported handing a large dollar bill to the attendant who goes in and comes back to give you less change than is really owed you by saying you handed a smaller bill.
> 
> If I had paid the padded amount, I would have only been scammed out of $9 or so. In the scheme of things, that's not very much. But it's the cheating that irks me. And think of how many clueless gringos they scam. It adds up to a significant chunk at the end of the day.
> 
> Not sure if this happens elsewhere in Mexico. Hope this is helpful. Travel safely and smartly.



That has been going on for years since gasoline has been sold in Mexico.


----------



## dioxide45

So how do they get the pump readout to increase without actually pumping more gas?


----------



## Karen G

dioxide45 said:


> So how do they get the pump readout to increase without actually pumping more gas?


I think in some instances they quickly clear the pump and tell you what the total was. If you're not watching you don't really know what the correct amount is.


----------



## dioxide45

Karen G said:


> I think in some instances they quickly clear the pump and tell you what the total was. If you're not watching you don't really know what the correct amount is.



That makes sense, but the poster indicated that they saw the "new total" amount of MXN 552. So how did they get it to that without actually pumping petrol?


----------



## Karen G

dioxide45 said:


> That makes sense, but the poster indicated that they say the "new total" amount of MXN 552. So how did they get it to that without actually pumping petrol?


Good question! Hopefully the poster will tell us!


----------



## Passepartout

it might be that they zero out the pump used on your car, and produce a receipt from a different pump. Who knows.

Unless you are regularly in Oregon, you are not used to an attendant filling your car.


----------



## dioxide45

Passepartout said:


> it might be that they zero out the pump used on your car, and produce a receipt from a different pump. Who knows.
> 
> Unless you are regularly in Oregon, you are not used to an attendant filling your car.



I know there are issues where they don't zero out the pump before they start filling your tank. That doesn't seem to be what happened here. The pump said 552 but the receipt said 372.

New Jersey is the other state that bans self service gas stations.


----------



## Seagila

dioxide45 said:


> That makes sense, but the poster indicated that they saw the "new total" amount of MXN 552. So how did they get it to that without actually pumping petrol?





Karen G said:


> Good question! Hopefully the poster will tell us!



Wish I could tell you. Like I said, I let myself get distracted by chatting with the first attendant.

Post #13 in this thread was similar to what I experienced.

Other threads with similar accounts.


----------



## Karen G

Seagila said:


> Wish I could tell you. Like I said, I let myself get distracted by chatting with the first attendant.


 Thanks for posting--I'm sure it will help others of what to be aware of.


----------



## dominidude

I went to http://www.rentalcars.com/ and saw on that website that some quotes from rental car companies include: Unlimited Mileage, Collision Damage Waiver , Theft Protection, Primary Liability insurance, third party liability insurance and Local Taxes.

It seems to me that this is all the protection one may need when renting a car in Mexico. A credit card like AE or Visa may provide additional protection, but the primary seems to be already provided by the rental car company, especially the 3rd party liability protection and the CDW and theft protection.

Is that right, or am I missing something?


----------



## dioxide45

dominidude said:


> I went to http://www.rentalcars.com/ and saw on that website that some quotes from rental car companies include: Unlimited Mileage, Collision Damage Waiver , Theft Protection, Primary Liability insurance, third party liability insurance and Local Taxes.
> 
> It seems to me that this is all the protection one may need when renting a car in Mexico. A credit card like AE or Visa may provide additional protection, but the primary seems to be already provided by the rental car company, especially the 3rd party liability protection and the CDW and theft protection.
> 
> Is that right, or am I missing something?


Coverage like AE won't provide additional protection unless you can decline the rental car comparny provided CDW. Credit card CDW isn't in force unless you decline all rental car company provided coverage.

I have been looking at rental car rates for our trip. While rates are super cheap and usually include the minimum mandatory liability insurance, CDW is not included. When looking at some of the local companies vs the majors, I see that the locals offer full liability and CDW, but daily rates are much higher. $5 a day with some of the majors that don't include CDW where the local companies are $50 a day all insurance included. For a longer trip, $50 can really add up.


----------



## chalucky

Going to rent from Thrifty in Cancun. Will use AMEX Premium Insurance for $17.95 (total one time) to act as Primary CDW.
Will pay with AMEX Platinum anyway which provides secondary coverage which is superfluous.
Will pay out of pocket for Thrifty SLE (Supplemental Liability Excess) at 16.99 a day.
Anything I am missing or should be concerned about??
Thanks is advance.


----------



## dioxide45

chalucky said:


> Going to rent from Thrifty in Cancun. Will use AMEX Premium Insurance for $17.95 (total one time) to act as Primary CDW.
> Will pay with AMEX Platinum anyway which provides secondary coverage which is superfluous.
> Will pay out of pocket for Thrifty SLE (Supplemental Liability Excess) at 16.99 a day.
> Anything I am missing or should be concerned about??
> Thanks is advance.


You may get grief when you don't use the car rental CDW insurance. You don't need it and need to be firm. However, be prepared as they put a very large hold on the Amex card if you don't take CDW through the car rental agency.


----------



## easyrider

chalucky said:


> Going to rent from Thrifty in Cancun. Will use AMEX Premium Insurance for $17.95 (total one time) to act as Primary CDW.
> Will pay with AMEX Platinum anyway which provides secondary coverage which is superfluous.
> Will pay out of pocket for Thrifty SLE (Supplemental Liability Excess) at 16.99 a day.
> Anything I am missing or should be concerned about??
> Thanks is advance.



If you rented the car using the Thrifty Car rental website, Thrifty is bound by the terms and conditions on their website. If you rented the car from an outside vendor Thrifty may no longer be bound by the same terms and conditions. Otherwise everything looks good. Thrifty will put a $2500 or so hold on your Amex which is big deal since you have the Amex enhanced auto insurance. I always purchase supplemental liability insurance in Mexico. 

Bill


----------



## oldxr

What's the current situation in Cabo?Every time I have rented a car there the guys at the rental counters make you buy all of their insurence or you don't get a car even if your Amex or Visa will cover damage on the car.The $80 or $100 a week online reservation always turns into a $250-$300 a week for the car.Any way around this?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

oldxr said:


> What's the current situation in Cabo?Every time I have rented a car there the guys at the rental counters make you buy all of their insurence or you don't get a car even if your Amex or Visa will cover damage on the car.The $80 or $100 a week online reservation always turns into a $250-$300 a week for the car.Any way around this?


Your AmEx or Visa does not cover you for third party liability.  

I've only rented in Mexico twice, and the last was about ten years ago.  But I didn't have a problem getting the rental company (Avis or Thrifty) to accept the credit card coverage for primary coverage.  But I still had to buy the third party liability.  Everything was disclosed in the terms and conditions that were provided when I made the reservation in the US before leaving.


----------



## easyrider

All rental cars in Mexico are required by law to have 3rd party liability insurance. All major franchise rental cars in Mexico are insured by the rental agencies through commercial insurance policies that protect the franchise. These franchises then sell products they call insurance to renters. This product is not an insurance policy but is an agreement from the franchise to provide the franchise insurance products. These franchise insurance products have terms and conditions that vary between different franchises.

Many of the rental franchises offer a CDW ( collision loss waiver) which has a deductible of at least 10% of the value of the car. This value is subjective to the franchise as they determine the damage and loss. 

Many of the rental franchises offer a LDW ( Loss Damage Waiver) which has zero deductible.

The American Express Card, and many other credit cards, offer coverage that is good or better than the LDW with zero deductible.

Regarding 3rd party liability, some of the rental franchises include a basic third party liability in their rate, others do not and require you to purchase their product. Alamo requires renters to purchase their 3rd party liability. Most of the franchises sell a product called ALI ( addition liability insurance) which increases the third party liability in a range of about $265,000 to $1,000,000 USD depending on franchise.

Mexican Law does have limits on how much a person can collect in civil actions regarding auto accidents. Each State sets its own limits. In Jalisco the limit is about $121,000 and in Nayarit the limit is about $212,000 USD. So if you drive from Puerto Vallarta to Nuevo Vallarta you will need the Nayarit limit depending on your comfort level regarding driving in Mexico.

No liability insurance in Mexico covers criminal liability. Criminal liability accidents would be any accident where you are found to be impaired or in the act of committing a crime.

https://www.mexperience.com/lifestyle/transport/car-rental-in-mexico/

https://www.mexperience.com/dealing-with-car-accidents-in-mexico/

http://www.avis-int.com/en/condiciones_generales.php?cpais=MX

Bill


----------



## dioxide45

easyrider said:


> Many of the rental franchises offer a LDW ( Loss Damage Waiver) which has zero deductible.


This is the important thing to watch out for. Not all of the smaller Mexican companies offer $0 deductible. So if you take the CDW/LDW and there is an issue, your credit card won't cover you since you didn't decline CDW/LDW offered by the rental agency. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think Avant in Cancun offers $0 deductible. Basically, if you rent from them and have a small amount of damage, it is coming out of your pocket.


----------



## Karen G

Thanks to crazyj for his recent Cabo tips:  https://jcobb.org/cabo


----------



## george12

Hello, I booked a Full Size rental car with Budget Cancun for 10 days, $75 and opted not to purchase the insurance online. (I know, crazy low price) In the Important info section, it specifically states that Third Party Liability insurance is included in the amount of 750,000 Mexican Pesos($40,000 USD) is already included with the rental. I rented from Budget before with this stipulation and the rep at the counter still insisted I needed additional liability insurance, up to 4 million pesos. However, I believe the total rental still cost me about $200 fro 10 days. I was able to negotiate the price and he lowered the price with the insurance. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## dominidude

I just made a booking with Brazil based rentcars.com for mexico. This site is not to be confused with London based rentalcars.com
I went through their fine print and could not find anything that could potentially come back to haunt me.
I also like that their receipt has a description matching what you originally see when you first make the booking.

For example, if you go to priceline.com to make a car rental booking for Mexico, you might see that some offers say "third party liability insurance included". However, when you go through with the booking, the receipt you get at the end makes NO reference to the included "third party liability insurance". That makes me uneasy because when I show up to the car rental agency I basically would have no proof that my booking is supposed to have this insurance, which by the way, is required by Mexican law.

Since I just made the car rental booking, I cannot really say how it all will turn out. But I do like that I the car rental reservation is through a major US based car rental company with a good rating in Mexico, and that I had to give NO credit card number to make the reservation.

I'll let you know what my experience is once I pick up and return the car. Fingers crossed.


----------



## easyrider

I have an Avis reservation for SJD ( Cabo) coming up so I called to verify the third party liability. This year Avis has removed the verbiage on their website that the third party liability is included in the rate is the reason for my calls. If you rent from Avis , for now anyway, you will have to pay an about $15.00 per day for their additional liability insurance. I asked what this insurance was in addition too. They didn't know but on both calls I made to Avis I received the same answer that no insurance is included in their rate.

Hertz has the verbiage that states the minimum third party liability insurance is included in their rate. I made a reservation cor a compact.

Alamo has always charged for the third party liability and I made a reservation here for an intermediate. 

Even though the car at Hertz is less money it is a lesser car. The difference in the price is about $80 for two weeks. My experience is that Alamo at SJD has better cars than Hertz so I think the Alamo car is the one I will take.

I did check autoslash but when you read the terms and conditions it seems obvious that there will be some gouging going on when you try to pick up the car.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

dominidude said:


> I just made a booking with Brazil based rentcars.com for mexico. This site is not to be confused with London based rentalcars.com
> I went through their fine print and could not find anything that could potentially come back to haunt me.
> I also like that their receipt has a description matching what you originally see when you first make the booking.
> 
> For example, if you go to priceline.com to make a car rental booking for Mexico, you might see that some offers say "third party liability insurance included". However, when you go through with the booking, the receipt you get at the end makes NO reference to the included "third party liability insurance". That makes me uneasy because when I show up to the car rental agency I basically would have no proof that my booking is supposed to have this insurance, which by the way, is required by Mexican law.
> 
> Since I just made the car rental booking, I cannot really say how it all will turn out. But I do like that I the car rental reservation is through a major US based car rental company with a good rating in Mexico, and that I had to give NO credit card number to make the reservation.
> 
> I'll let you know what my experience is once I pick up and return the car. Fingers crossed.



How did it go ?

Bill


----------



## easyrider

I called Budget today regarding a reservation at SJD. In the terms and conditions it reads that the minimum liability insurance is included in the reservation rate in paragraph 21. Paragraph 22 reads that an additional SLI ( supplemental liability insurance ) can be bought for $19.99 a day. 

What seems to be happening is Budget Car Rental is now charging $10.00 a day for the minimum liability insurance that they included in the rate under paragraph 21 in the terms and conditions. There is no where to verify the extra $10 a day as it was verbal. I think it is a location scam so be careful with Budget Car Rental in Mexico.

Bill


----------



## Cowdoc80

I've been going to Cabo (Hacienda Del Mar) for over 10 years. About 4 years ago the company that owns HDM started an car rental company. The company is Ten Car Rental. They have agencies in SJD, Hacienda Del Mar, Downtown Cabo and San Juan Del Cabo (I think). 

I've been renting from them for 4 years, most of the time for 1 or 2 days at a time. They are great. Their price includes all the insurance you need and is cheaper than the chains. The insurance is good. I drove up to LaPaz to go swimming with the whale sharks year before last. In LaPaz, I was stopped at a stop light and was rear ended by a local. It was a hassle to deal with the local authorities but the car rental agency was great. I had no problems. They helped me deal with the local police and we were able to make it to our whale watching on time. 

Ten Car Rental is great!


----------



## mayamart

Taking my mother to Puerto Penasco for a series of very expensive oral surgeries (US= $10K, PP = $5000). I am exchanging a week for 1 BR unit at Maya Palace Vidanta. Will have to leave resort and drive to dentist office at least 4 roundtrips. Too expensive for an Uber which I read is +/- $60 each way. So much better to rent a car and have freedom to drive there and drive into town when we want (MP is 20 mi from Puerto Penasco).

Question is: Have any others rented a car at Tucson airport (or anywhere in US) and driven rental car over boarder to PP? What was the experience at border with rental car paperwork? Any tips? Any issues to be aware of? Any additional car rental insurance suggested?


----------



## cubigbird

mayamart said:


> Taking my mother to Puerto Penasco for a series of very expensive oral surgeries (US= $10K, PP = $5000). I am exchanging a week for 1 BR unit at Maya Palace Vidanta. Will have to leave resort and drive to dentist office at least 4 roundtrips. Too expensive for an Uber which I read is +/- $60 each way. So much better to rent a car and have freedom to drive there and drive into town when we want (MP is 20 mi from Puerto Penasco).
> 
> Question is: Have any others rented a car at Tucson airport (or anywhere in US) and driven rental car over boarder to PP? What was the experience at border with rental car paperwork? Any tips? Any issues to be aware of? Any additional car rental insurance suggested?


Most, if not all, US rental car agencies do not allow you to drive their rentals across the border into Mexico.  Doing so could violate the terms and conditions of your rental agreement.  You’ll need to read the fine print.


----------

